# Esox wird eingestellt



## Georg Baumann (27. August 2018)

Nun ist es offiziell: Das Raubfischmagazin "Esox" wird "aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen" eingestellt, wie es in einem Brief an die Abonnenten heißt. Die letzte Ausgabe war die gerade ausgelieferte 09/2018. Ab der 10/2018 erhalten die Abonnenten als Ersatz den Blinker.  

Auch wenn es sich bei dem Magazin um einen Mitbewerber (das böse Wort Konkurrenz sagt man ja heute nicht mehr  ) handelt, tut es mir sehr leid. Mir hat der Esox immer sehr gut gefallen. Dass für so ein Magazin kein Platz mehr auf dem Markt ist, zeigt nur, wie sehr der Printmarkt heute unter Druck ist. Aber Jammern hilft nichts, Dinge ändern sich nun mal. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr froh, dass wir den langjährigen Macher des Esox, Sven Halletz, seit einiger Zeit in unserem Team haben. Bei uns macht er das, was er am besten kann: Geile Bericht übers Raubfischangeln, und zwar in unserem Raubfisch-Special "JIG & JERK"


----------



## rippi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Wurden im _Esox_ nicht einfach die Raubfisch-Artikel, die ansonsten auch mal im _Blinker_ waren verwendet? Zumindest war das damals so, als der Esox noch ein gutes Design hatte.


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



rippi schrieb:


> Wurden im _Esox_ nicht einfach die Raubfisch-Artikel, die ansonsten auch mal im _Blinker_ waren verwendet? Zumindest war das damals so, als der Esox noch ein gutes Design hatte.



Teils, teils. Es gab Phasen, in denen der ESOX tatsächlich alte BLINKER-Artikel aufgegriffen hat. Es gab aber auch Phasen, in der er komplett eigenständig war.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Sehr Schade.
Auch wenn ich nur wenige Ausgaben gelesen habe, da ich mich auf 2 - 3 Magazine beschränke da es sonst zu viel wird, finde ich es immer schade wenn ein Magazin aufhört. Das zeigt eben, dass die Print Medien es immer schwerer haben. Mir ist allerdings eine Zeitschrift in der Hand lieber als ein Online Artikel (auch wenn ich überwiegend Online schreibe).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das zeigt eben, dass die Print Medien es immer schwerer haben. .


Wenn ich mir die Besucherzahlen des Anglerboards angucke und den Onlinestatus der registrierten Benutzer mit früher vergleiche, befürchte ich das es nicht nur die Print Medien schwer haben sondern auch so alt eingesessene Angel Foren wie das Anglerboard.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Besucherzahlen des Anglerboards angucke und den Onlinestatus der registrierten Benutzer mit früher vergleiche, befürchte ich das es nicht nur die Print Medien schwer haben sondern auch so alt eingesessene Angel Foren wie das Anglerboard.


Da hast du leider recht.
Auch Online geht die Entwicklung mehr in Richtung Smalltalk und Empören, anstatt bei Diskussionen zu bleiben, wie man sie in den Foren tätigen kann.

Die Gewinner sind am Ende die SEO Experten.


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Hab den ESOX gerne mal gelesen... so auf dem stillen Örtchen usw  Schade, aber sehe das ähnlich wie andere hier - die Nachfrage nach Print Medien nimmt halt ab.

 Was die Foren angeht - klingt bischen hart von mir, aber im Grunde wird doch alle Wochen die selben ollen Theman wieder aufgewärmt. Die alten Hasen erkennen das und schreiben halt irgendwan nix mehr dazu....


----------



## Leech (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Besucherzahlen des Anglerboards angucke und den Onlinestatus der registrierten Benutzer mit früher vergleiche, befürchte ich das es nicht nur die Print Medien schwer haben sondern auch so alt eingesessene Angel Foren wie das Anglerboard.




Leider richtig. :/


----------



## gründler (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Bis 2008 warn alle großen foren täglich gut besucht und es wurde geschrieben,dann begann das sterben.......Es gibt zwar noch einige aber auch da geht es stetig Berg ab.

Die Stippforen sind komplett weg oder extrem eingebrochen (alle 6 Wochen schreibt mal jemand) was auch viel mit unseren Gesetzen etc. in De. zu tun hat.

Alle anderen Europäischen Länder leben es...wir lassen es untergehen oder schreiben zb hier im AB das man ja in Ausländischen foren unterwegs ist......

Schade aber ist so......

#h


----------



## Leech (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



gründler schrieb:


> Bis 2008 warn alle großen foren täglich gut besucht und es wurde geschrieben,dann begann das sterben.......Es gibt zwar noch einige aber auch da geht es stetig Berg ab.
> 
> Die Stippforen sind komplett weg oder extrem eingebrochen (alle 6 Wochen schreibt mal jemand) was auch viel mit unseren Gesetzen etc. in De. zu tun hat.
> 
> ...




Jup. Durch Freunde aus Israel habe ich mitbekommen, dass es in Israel (hebräisch) mittlerweile mehr Angel-Content gibt als in den deutschen YouTube-Medien.
Und in Israel ist Angeln alles andere als ein "Massenphänomen", sondern fristet eher ein Schattendasein.


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Es ließe sich trefflich darüber streiten, ob oder warum es Print- oder anderen Medien und selbst Anglerforen "schlecht" geht. 

Die Ursachen sitzen tiefer, als es auf den ersten Blick den Anschein hat. Nicht "die Nachfrage" nach "Medien" allgemein ist geringer. Und das Internet ist ebenfalls keine "vernichtende Konkurrenz". GUT gemachte Printmedien haben nach wie vor ihre Nachfrage und ihre Berechtigung – egal, ob beim Angeln oder sonstwo. Das sieht man in anderen Ländern. In einem kleinen schwedischen Tante-Emma-Laden irgendwo im Nirgendwo hinterm Polarkreis war beispielsweise das Angebot an Angelzeitschriften größer als in einer deutschen Großstadt-Tankstelle – und dies, OBWOHL in Schweden auch das Internet besser funktioniert als bei uns…

Wir haben in Deutschland ein ganz anderes Problem: Geringere sogenannte "Media-Zeit" - also Freizeit, die für Medienkonsum zur Verfügung steht. Salopp gesagt: Arbeitsdruck und Arbeitspensum haben in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung durchschnittlich so zugenommen, dass die deutlich knapper gewordene Freizeit eher für Familie und andere, als dringlicher empfundene Dinge benutzt wird als zum Zeitunglesen. Denn das ist (leider) der häufigste Grund, der für das Abbestellen einer Zeitung angegeben wird: Keine Zeit mehr zum Lesen…


----------



## hecht99 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Vor allem keine Zeit mehr zum Lesen des immer gleichen Lesestoffs...
 Was will denn ein Raubfischblatt wie der Esox auf Dauer Neues Schreiben?
 Das Köderfischangeln auf Hecht hat sich bis auf feinere Posen und Stahlvorfächer in den letzten 30 Jahren beispielsweise nicht verändert. Mick Brown verfasste im Blinker mal ne Serie mit dem Titel "Der Lockruf des Todes", die 3 Berichte waren super geschrieben und das ganze Thema abgedeckt. 
 Selbiges gilt fürs Köfiangeln auf Zander, da gibt es nix Neues zu beschreiben.
 Und wenn man nicht nur neue Geräte vorstellen will, so bleibt Faulenzen, Wobbeln usw. auch immer das Gleiche. Einzig die Finesse-Methoden sorgten in den letzten Jahren für Lesestoff...


----------



## Leech (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Sven.Halletz schrieb:


> Es ließe sich trefflich darüber streiten, ob oder warum es Print- oder anderen Medien und selbst Anglerforen "schlecht" geht.
> 
> Die Ursachen sitzen tiefer, als es auf den ersten Blick den Anschein hat. Nicht "die Nachfrage" nach "Medien" allgemein ist geringer. Und das Internet ist ebenfalls keine "vernichtende Konkurrenz". GUT gemachte Printmedien haben nach wie vor ihre Nachfrage und ihre Berechtigung – egal, ob beim Angeln oder sonstwo. Das sieht man in anderen Ländern. In einem kleinen schwedischen Tante-Emma-Laden irgendwo im Nirgendwo hinterm Polarkreis war beispielsweise das Angebot an Angelzeitschriften größer als in einer deutschen Großstadt-Tankstelle – und dies, OBWOHL in Schweden auch das Internet besser funktioniert als bei uns…
> 
> Wir haben in Deutschland ein ganz anderes Problem: Geringere sogenannte "Media-Zeit" - also Freizeit, die für Medienkonsum zur Verfügung steht. Salopp gesagt: Arbeitsdruck und Arbeitspensum haben in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung durchschnittlich so zugenommen, dass die deutlich knapper gewordene Freizeit eher für Familie und andere, als dringlicher empfundene Dinge benutzt wird als zum Zeitunglesen. Denn das ist (leider) der häufigste Grund, der für das Abbestellen einer Zeitung angegeben wird: Keine Zeit mehr zum Lesen…




Ich denke, dass es am Ende eine Kombination mehrerer Effekte ist. Die allgemeine Zeitknappheit, Abnahme der Relevanz von Print-Medien und dann auch noch die Situation des Angelns in Deutschland werden alle zusammen eine drastische Wirkung entfalten.
Es auf einen Faktor abzuwälzen, wäre nicht richtig und/oder fair.


----------



## gründler (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ich habe auf der Insel Verwandschaft,die arbeiten da genauso hart und lange wie wir hier und trotzdem gehen die Angeln und leben es und verteidigen es.

Und auch andere Länder haben es schwer und leben es ebenso,wie Leech sagte hier in De. sind es mehrere faktoren die aufeinander treffen.

Und wenn man dann noch durch ständiges Stigma. versucht alles schlecht zu machen oder das Brain zu waschen wird es nicht besser.

Solange Angler in De.andere Angler "Ansche...." oder Vereine Nachbarvereine...etc. und nur die eigene Sichtweise die einzige richtige ist,wird Angeln in De.mehr und mehr ins schlechte Licht gerückt was unseren Gegnern sehr gelegen kommt.

Stk.für Stk. Stigma. sagte ein Petravertreter.....scheint hier leider gut zu funzen.

#h


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Vor allem keine Zeit mehr zum Lesen des immer gleichen Lesestoffs...
> Was will denn ein Raubfischblatt wie der Esox auf Dauer Neues Schreiben?
> Das Köderfischangeln auf Hecht hat sich bis auf feinere Posen und Stahlvorfächer in den letzten 30 Jahren beispielsweise nicht verändert. Mick Brown verfasste im Blinker mal ne Serie mit dem Titel "Der Lockruf des Todes", die 3 Berichte waren super geschrieben und das ganze Thema abgedeckt.
> Selbiges gilt fürs Köfiangeln auf Zander, da gibt es nix Neues zu beschreiben.
> Und wenn man nicht nur neue Geräte vorstellen will, so bleibt Faulenzen, Wobbeln usw. auch immer das Gleiche. Einzig die Finesse-Methoden sorgten in den letzten Jahren für Lesestoff...


ad 1.
Das Informationsbedürfnis nimmt nicht ab. Denn es wachsen immer wieder neue, junge Angler nach, die sich neu informieren und fitmachen müssen, um an die Erfolge der Alten anzuknüpfen - das ist der Lauf des Lebens. 
ad 2.
Das es nix Neues gibt, ist ein Grundirrtum, dem viele Angler unterliegen, die schon glauben, alles zu kennen und zu wissen. Das sehe ich beispielsweise bei mir am Angelteich in Canow: Das Karpfenangeln mit Boilies ist mittlerweile über 30 Jahre alt und ein "alter Hut" - und viele "alte" Angler probieren es damit demzufolge auch hier am Teich. Aber wer das neueste Rig (Name wird hier nicht verraten) nicht drauf hatte, hat mit Boilies dieses Jahr hier sowas von abgeloost, dass es einfach nur noch peinlich war… Wer es hingegen kannte und benutzte, hat richtig gut gefangen. Und ich kenne sogar Karpfenangler, die mit diesem neuen Rig in dieser Saison 90 Prozent ihrer Fische gefangen haben - mit nur einer einzigen Rute, während auf den anderen beiden Ruten altbekannte Rigs gefischt wurden, die mäßig bis schlecht gefangen… 

Btw.: Auch Wobbeln ist nicht gleich Wobbeln. Denn was meinst Du mit "Wobbeln": Slow- oder Power-Cranken, Twitchen, Pitchen, Diven, Burnen? Oder Deadsticking? |wavey:

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hecht99 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Sven.Halletz schrieb:


> ad 1.
> Das Informationsbedürfnis nimmt nicht ab. Denn es wachsen immer wieder neue, junge Angler nach, die sich neu informieren und fitmachen müssen, um an die Erfolge der Alten anzuknüpfen - das ist der Lauf des Lebens.
> ad 2.
> Das es nix Neues gibt, ist ein Grundirrtum, dem viele Angler unterliegen, die schon glauben, alles zu kennen und zu wissen. Das sehe ich beispielsweise bei mir am Angelteich in Canow: Das Karpfenangeln mit Boilies ist mittlerweile über 30 Jahre alt und ein "alter Hut" - und viele "alte" Angler probieren es damit demzufolge auch hier am Teich. Aber wer das neueste Rig (Name wird hier nicht verraten) nicht drauf hatte, hat mit Boilies dieses Jahr hier sowas von abgeloost, dass es einfach nur noch peinlich war… Wer es hingegen kannte und benutzte, hat richtig gut gefangen. Und ich kenne sogar Karpfenangler, die mit diesem neuen Rig in dieser Saison 90 Prozent ihrer Fische gefangen haben - mit nur einer einzigen Rute, während auf den anderen beiden Ruten altbekannte Rigs gefischt wurden, die mäßig bis schlecht gefangen…
> ...



Es gibt sehr wohl neue Themen, aber genügend um jedem einen ganzen Artikel zu widmen?
Deine benannten Führungstechniken beim Wobbeln sind mir bekannt, aber im Endeffekt wird nicht aus jedem ein Artikel. Es wird vielleicht einer übers Cranken (also zum Absuchen größerer Flächen) und einer übers Twitchen, Zupfen, Schütteln usw. werden.

Ich hatte glaub ich über 10 Jahre den Blinker abonniert und bin irgendwann zur Fisch und Fang gewechselt, da sich die Berichte immer wiederholten. Einen Rückwechsel schließe ich auch nicht aus wenn bei der FuF das gleiche passiert. Die Stammleser, denen es zu bunt wird, dass sich Themen wiederholen, sind aber im Bekanntenkreis mehr als Informationshungrige Jungangler.

Ich habe viele Berichte von dir gelesen, gerade übers moderne Spinnfischen, die allesamt gut geschrieben und sehr informativ waren und das "neue" Thema gut vermittelten. Aber diese "neue" Themen fehlen einfach in der Breite, punktuell treten sie jedoch noch auf. Das Verhältnis von neuen Artikeln im Vergleich zu aufgewärmten gerät meiner Meinung nach einfach aus dem Gleichgewicht.
Vielleicht nimmt ja jemand diese Punkte mal auf und überträgt dies auf die eigenen Projekte (meine keinen speziell).

 Vielleicht war man auch zu verwöhnt, da mit dem Auftreten der Gummiwelle, Jerkbaitangelei, den ganzen Finesse-Methoden, den hochmodernen Japanwobblern, Jigspinnern usw. genügend Lesestoff vorhanden war.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ist ein bissel Schade, dass wieder eine Angelzeitung verschwindet.
Esox war mir lieber, als beispielsweise die Angelwoche.
@Sven: ich hab Deine Beiträge gelesen, das hieß Esox noch "Angelsport". Besonders haben mir die Geschichten gefallen. Nicht weil ich dann besser einschlafen konnte, sondern vielmehr weil es das wahre Leben war. Im Moment bin ich Abonent von Rute&Rolle sowie Blinker.
Ja ist wirklich schlimm.....manchmal liegen bei mir die Zeitungen noch in der Folie eingeschweißt rum und die neuste Ausgabe ist bereits schon im Briefkasten.|uhoh:
Irgendwann raffts mich und ich blättere die "alte" Zeitung durch, damit ich als Alibi abhaken kann: "gelesen".
Ok...mein (Fast) Schwiegersohn freut sich dann. 
Was mir aber viel mehr missfällt- bei allen Zeitschriften: die Anglizismen! Nimm doch bitte mal irgend eine Werbung beispielsweise von "Moritz". Da mutieren poplige Köderboxen zu Multi Cases, ein Kescher wird zum Predator Net und die Kühlbox wird zum Profi Cooler. Sorry, da wird mir einfach nur schlecht! Auch Dein "Zitat": _*Slow- oder Power-Cranken, Twitchen, Pitchen, Diven, Burnen? Oder Deadsticking?*_ Macht's nicht besser. Ich mag so etwas einfach nicht lesen. Bin zwar(erst) 52 und der englischen Sprache mächtig....aber teilweise ist's einfach nur noch peinlich. 
So spricht doch kein Mensch! Stell Dir einfach vor ich würde zu dir nach Canow kommen. (muss gestehen....musste es erst mal via Google suchen....aaahja...gerade noch so MV)
Ich setz mich zu dir an die Schleuse und erzähl dir was von meinem Predator Net und wie gut ich jetzt auf meiner Versus Bucket Mouth sitze. Nebenbei schwärme ich von Stickleback und Zocca Baits. Ich glaub nachdem ich diese Wörter hervorgeblubbert habe, liege ich irgendwo vor - oder hinter dem Schleusentor. Zumindest ich würde den ersten Angler, der mir auf diese Art und Weise das Ohr abkaut, ganz fix "Fische gucken" schicken. Keine Ahnung warum so etwas immer wieder in den Zeitschriften geschrieben wird. Egal: ich wünsche mir eigentlich mehr Berichte, Geschichten ums Angeln. Back to the Roots sozusagen  .  Wichtig ist vor allem die Aufnahme von angelpolitischen Themen. Georg macht das ja schon ganz gut. Da hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren schon etwas getan. Aber man sollte den Politikern und dem DAFV viel mehr auf die Finger klopfen! Sicherlich kann man es nicht vermeiden, dass sich Themen wiederholen. Ist nun mal so. 
Im Frühjahr sind die Schleien dran, im Winter kann man  auch Karpfen fangen und im April kommen die Heringe. Ok der Herbst ist gut für den Barsch. Vielleicht kann man mal ne Leserdiskusion lostreten. Nicht alle Angler sind hier im Anglerboard unterwegs. Nicht alle wissen um Anglerdemo, AWZ Schutzgebiete, BagLimit ....da ham'was übrigens schon wieder. Viele denken Bag hat was mit Back zu tun....nur weil ich 3/5 Dorsche mitnehmen kann und den Rest zurück (back) werfen muss. Nee Bag kommt von Tasche- also das was ich mir in die Tasche stecken darf. Quasi das "Taschen Limit". Macht doch mal über die Situation an der Ostsee aufmerksam. Interviewt mal die Kutterkapitäne, Angler, Kneipenbesitzer, Fischer. Stellt mal Orte und Gegenden vor...wegen mir auch Canow. Die Feldberger- und Müritzer Seenplatte ist riesig...in der Lausitz wächst das Neu Seenland heran. Weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt mal was über den Tollensesee gelesen hab...Alles bestimmt interessante Themen...


----------



## rippi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Inwiefern ist ein Interview mit einem Kneipenbesitzer interessant für Angler?


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ganz einfach: Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit.

Bedauerlich ist es natürlich für die Herrschaften, die mal wieder beruflich eine vor den Latz bekommen. Aber das juckt ja die gut situierten in den Führungsetagen nicht, für die so ein Heft eben nur ein Heft ist, egal was darin abgehandelt wird.


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ist ein bissel Schade, dass wieder eine Angelzeitung verschwindet.
> Esox war mir lieber, als beispielsweise die Angelwoche.
> @Sven: ich hab Deine Beiträge gelesen, das hieß Esox noch "Angelsport". Besonders haben mir die Geschichten gefallen. Nicht weil ich dann besser einschlafen konnte, sondern vielmehr weil es das wahre Leben war. Im Moment bin ich Abonent von Rute&Rolle sowie Blinker.
> Ja ist wirklich schlimm.....manchmal liegen bei mir die Zeitungen noch in der Folie eingeschweißt rum und die neuste Ausgabe ist bereits schon im Briefkasten.|uhoh:
> ...



Viel, viel Wahres in einem einzigen Posting! 
|laola:

Zumindest was die englischen Fachausdrücke im Angeln betrifft, kann ich Dir eine schnelle Antwort nach dem "Warum" liefern: Die Neu-Entwicklungen, die dahinter stecken, kommen meist aus dem Ausland, oft aus den USA (Raubfisch) oder Großbritannien (Friedfisch-/Köfi-/Meersangeln). Und oft ist es schwer, ein sinnvolles deutsches Wort dafür zu finden. Wie will man beispielsweise den Boilie sinnvoll benennen? Hartteig-Kochling? :q

Auch mit einem anderen Aspekt Hast Du recht: der frühzeitigen Spezialisierung. Während man früher Schritt für Schritt ins Angeln hineinwuchs und dabei alle Angeltechniken irgendwie mal streifte, beginnt heute bei vielen Jungangler eine frühzeitige Spezialisierung. So erlebe ich am Angelteich in Canow immer mal wieder, dass junge Angler zwar einerseits ein Boilie-Rig binden können, aber andererseits mit dem fachgerechten Ausbleien und dem Einsatz einer Wagglerpose schon überfordert sind. Das schrittweise Heranführen ans Angeln kann aber nicht Aufgabe einer Angelzeitschrift sein - das ist Nachwuchsarbeit, die von den Vereinen vor Ort geleistet werden muss und früher auch in den Jugendgruppen geleistet wurde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> _*Slow- oder Power-Cranken, Twitchen, Pitchen, Diven, Burnen? Oder Deadsticking?*_ Macht's nicht besser. Ich mag so etwas einfach nicht lesen. Bin zwar(erst) 52 und der englischen Sprache mächtig....aber teilweise ist's einfach nur noch peinlich.
> So spricht doch kein Mensch!



Die übernommen Methoden kommen nun mal aus England/USA, samt den Techniken im Handling. Es heißt auch Feedern, Method, Feederfutter und es würde immer so weiter gehen.....



> Sicherlich kann man es nicht vermeiden, dass sich Themen wiederholen. Ist nun mal so.
> Im Frühjahr sind die Schleien dran, im Winter kann man auch Karpfen fangen und im April kommen die Heringe. Ok der Herbst ist gut für den Barsch.



Du machst es dir sehr, sehr einfach. Die Leser entscheiden oftmals über Inhalte. Im Regelfall will man im Frühling von Schleien lesen, gefolgt von Karpfen und diversen Mode-Fischen. (Zander, Barsch)

Die Resonanz aufs Plötzenstippen, Rotfedern Feedern, On the Drop Wagglern und viele interessante Dinge sind halt nicht gegeben. 

Aber: Kleine Unterschiede beim Angeln sind auch oft der Grund  den Zielfisch einsacken und Erfolgslosigkeit. Das kann nur vom verstellen der Schrotbleie abhängen. Das steht dann im nächsten Artikel mit drin, ließt sich dennoch gleich zum Vorjahr, aber eben diese eine Sache kann die PS schon auf die Straße bringen. Da werden mir zuviele redaktionelle Wunder erwartet.

Printmedien verlagern sich halt Digital. Das neue Papier heißt Display. Ich sehe da nichts schlechtes dran, die Auswahl der Konsumenten ist halt durch viele Angebote massiv gewachsen. Überall schießen Blogger, Schreiber und Websites aus dem Boden. Das ist ganz und gar ein positives Zeichen.

Gut, Foren stehen nach wie vor im Zweikampf mit Social Medias, das ist nach wie vor Bretthart....


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Von einer modernen Angelzeitschrift erwarre ich mehr als nur die x-te Wiedergabe von angeblich neuen Wunder-Ködern oder Wunder-Montagen und auch keine x Seiten Langen Berichte über das Bass Angeln in Kuba oder sowas. Bringt mir irgndwie wenig zu wissen, wie ich dort was fange 

 Bischen mehr Kritisch gegenüber Verbänden etc. darf es schon sein.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Meiner Meinung hat es eine Verschiebung gegeben, von klassischen Onlinemedien wie etwa Webseiten und Foren Richtung Social Media. Bei YouTube und Instagram gibt es immensen Content bezüglich Angeln, dort treibt sich die jüngere Zielgruppe rum....Warum sollte man auch ein verstaubtes Forum wie das AB besuchen, wenn man doch in Echtzeit Fangbilder auf Instagram bestaunen kann...Das AB und andere Foren sind mittlerweile nicht mehr von Bedeutung bezüglich Reichweite und Engagement....
Wenn das AB weiterhin bestehen möchte, so sollte es neue Wege gehen, wie zum Beispiel die Einführung einer neuen Forensoftware Und/oder Etablierung von Social Media-Kanälen.....


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

So lange die wirklichen Regenten der Blätter die Chefs der Anzeigenabteilung und die Buchhalter sind, wird sich  nicht viel ändern. Und mit zuversichtlichen Blicken in die Vergangenheit wird sich noch viel weniger ändern. Auch die Tatsache, dass es heute kein Problem für niemand ist, einen florierenden Youtubechannel zu betreiben, eine gut besuchte Facbookgruppe zu gründen und zu leiten, oder eine satte Internetpräsenz führ haben, macht das Überleben für Zeitschriften nicht einfacher.


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du machst es dir sehr, sehr einfach. Die Leser entscheiden oftmals über Inhalte. Im Regelfall will man im Frühling von Schleien lesen, gefolgt von Karpfen und diversen Mode-Fischen. (Zander, Barsch)
> 
> Die Resonanz aufs Plötzenstippen, Rotfedern Feedern, On the Drop Wagglern und viele interessante Dinge sind halt nicht gegeben.
> 
> ...



Auch viel Wahres in Deinem Post! 

Zum Gefetteten eine Anmerkung von mir: Von den Redakteuren (die ja streng genommen eher Berufsangler als "normale Redakteure" sind und deswegen das feine Gespür für die entscheidenden Kleinigkeiten haben) werden solche entscheidenden Feinheiten in den Texten in der Regel entsprechend herausgearbeitet – aber dann gern von den Lesern überlesen. 

Nur ein Beispiel für das, was ich meine, von meinem Angelteich: Beim Boilieangeln mit Festblei ist die kompromisslose Schärfe des Hakens absolut fangentscheidend. Darauf wird also in den Zeitschriftenartikeln in schöner Regelmäßigkeit hingewiesen. Nichts Neues so gesehen, sondern ein alter Hut… #c

Und jetzt kommt's: *TROTZDEM* sitzen bei mir am Teich manchmal Angler mit Karpfenhaken, die so stumpf sind, dass man sie dem Karpfen mit einem Hammer und schierer Gewalt durch die Unterlippe nageln müsste, damit sie überhaupt korrekt greifen… 

Wenn die Angler mit solchen Haken dann einen "Run" bekommen, der nach wenigen Metern mit dem Verlust des Fisches endet, war es aber in ihren Augen ein "Fehlbiss"… Und wenn es wegen des stumpfen Hakens "Fehlbisse"  in Serie gibt, wird  trotzdem nicht die Hakenschärfe geprüft - wahrscheinlich, weil der entsprechende Hinweis dazu in den "alten" Artikeln für ebenso "alt" befunden und daher überlesen oder ignoriert wird… #q

Meine Erfahrung im direkten Vergleich zwischen Theorie in der Angelzeitschrift und Praxis am Angelteich geht deswegen eher in die Richtung, dass anstelle von ständig Neuem und Verwirrendem viel mehr *ALTE* Weisheiten _immer und immer wieder_ gedruckt werden sollten, damit es irgendwann auch der Letzte begriffen hat… |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Sven.Halletz schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung im direkten Vergleich zwischen Theorie in der Angelzeitschrift und Praxis am Angelteich geht deswegen eher in die Richtung, dass anstelle von ständig Neuem und Verwirrendem viel mehr *ALTE* Weisheiten _immer und immer wieder_ gedruckt werden sollten, damit es irgendwann auch der Letzte begriffen hat… |rolleyes



Ich denke auch, das man das Rad nicht jede Woche neu Erfinden muss. Die Zielgruppe ist nach wie vor der Durchschnitt, rutschst du zu tief in die Materie und wirst sehr Detailreich, verlierst du den Leser erstens, zweitens werden die Nachfragen zur Bewährungsprobe jeder Supportabteilung. Und Profis bedienen kann man in meinen Augen sowieso nicht.

Die immer wieder neu "geforderten" Dinge sind ja im Endeffekt auch nur adaptierte Präsentation basierend auf alten Techniken. Die Futterspirale ist des Method Feeders Vater. Kopfruten fischen verkürzt ist nichts weiter als die Evolution der Stippe (Lang/Lang)

Der Zielfisch ist nach wie vor der Gleiche, die Präsentation verändert sich Marginal den Gegebenheiten nach, die Grundsubstanz ist aber Angeln. 

Ich finde es gar besser, wenn Zeitschriften/Medien sich aufs wesentliche Konzentrieren, auch wenn eine Monotonie sich einstellt. Ist doch überall so. Aber immernoch besser, als der Weg nur noch mit "Peng,Paff,PUff" auffallen zu wollen und den Lesern nur vorzugaukeln, das der Content heiß ist. Da steht dann nämlich alles im Vordergrund, nur nicht das Angeln. 

Gibt ja nen Medium, wo man sich ein paar Szene-Angler schnappt, den Spannung durch gewisse Nicklichkeiten aufbaut und es nur noch um Eitelkeiten geht/ging, anstelle des Grundes, dem Fang von Fischen. Das ist dann der Mainstreamweg und schadet am Ende gar.....

Schade um den Esox, damals noch in Grün mit vielen breit gefächerten Inhalten für mich immer eine tolle Beschäftigung wenn die Zeit da war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Sven.Halletz schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung im direkten Vergleich zwischen Theorie in der Angelzeitschrift und Praxis am Angelteich geht deswegen eher in die Richtung, dass anstelle von ständig Neuem und Verwirrendem viel mehr *ALTE* Weisheiten _immer und immer wieder_ gedruckt werden sollten, damit es irgendwann auch der Letzte begriffen hat… |rolleyes



Sehe ich prinzipiell ähnlich....nur wo sind solche Artikel?
Ich kann mich daran nur noch sehr vaage erinnern, muß irgendwann in den mittleren 80ern gewesen sein.


Seitdem sieht man alle paar Jahre die gleichen Artikel, Bildmaterial wird einfach nur rumgereicht, die Methoden als den heiligen Gral verkauft und geschickt Produkte diverser Hersteller eingearbeitet, die das NonPlusUltra darstellen sollen.

Nimmt man mal die ganzen Lampen und Lametta runter, hätte man reine Basics, die sich zu vermitteln lohnen und wo die Leute definitv draus lernen...gepaart mit ihrem eigenen Tackle, Gewässer und Erfahrungen.

Braucht sich niemand wundern, warum Printmedien (egal in welchem Bereich) den Bach runter gehen...es ist seit Jahren nur noch Aufgekehrtes, das immer weniger lesen wollen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Von einer modernen Angelzeitschrift erwarre ich mehr als nur die x-te Wiedergabe von angeblich neuen Wunder-Ködern oder Wunder-Montagen und auch keine x Seiten Langen Berichte über das Bass Angeln in Kuba oder sowas. Bringt mir irgndwie wenig zu wissen, wie ich dort was fange
> 
> Bischen mehr Kritisch gegenüber Verbänden etc. darf es schon sein.


Wie Sven Halletz bereits angedeutet hat, ist es wichtig, immer wieder diese Themen zu bringen. Eben deshalb, weil es auch neue Angler gibt. Aber ich stimme dir voll zu und würde mir auch ein wenig mehr Unterhaltung und andere Themen wünschen, als ewig die immer selben Köder-, Tackle und Gewässerchecks zu lesen. Das Gleichgewicht stimmt da meiner Meinung nach zu selten.

Angeln ist so viel mehr und bietet auch Thematisch so viel mehr Spielraum. Ob es jetzt Kolumnen, Gedankengänge, Berichte, Anglerlatein oder Politisches ist. Alle diese Themen können so viel spannender sein und auch jeden unterhalten. 

Von den Zeitschriften wird dem Schreiber gegenüber leider nur der Praktische Teil gefordert. Das ist auch mit einer der Gründe, warum ich bisher erst einen großen praktischen Artikel für eine der Zeitschriften geschrieben habe und seit dem alle Artikel, die ich schreibe, umsonst für die Am Haken geschrieben hab. Dort kann ich über das schreiben, was mich wirklich am Wasser bewegt. Und damit meine ich nicht mein Auto 

Solche Kolumnen wie z.b. von Martin Wehrle in der Blinke sind es, die ich viel interessant finde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Seitdem sieht man alle paar Jahre die gleichen Artikel, Bildmaterial wird einfach nur rumgereicht, die Methoden als den heiligen Gral verkauft und geschickt Produkte diverser Hersteller eingearbeitet, die das NonPlusUltra darstellen sollen.
> .



Ich hatte mal gelesen, das ohne diese Werbung ne Zeitschrift an die 40 Euro kosten würde, wärst du bereit das dann zu bezahlen? Beim Rest kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber nur mal als Ansatz:

Auf Youtube geht es 24/7 um Gummfisch und Zander. Es ist alles Gleich und Identisch, die Spots wechseln lediglich, aber es läuft und läuft und läuft. Sieht die junge Generation den Maßstab anders und sind die älteren Herrschaften einfach zu verwöhnt? (Grundsatzfrage, du liegst ja in meinen Augen nicht falsch)


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das man das Rad nicht jede Woche neu Erfinden muss. Die Zielgruppe ist nach wie vor der Durchschnitt, rutschst du zu tief in die Materie und wirst sehr Detailreich, verlierst du den Leser erstens, zweitens werden die Nachfragen zur Bewährungsprobe jeder Supportabteilung. Und Profis bedienen kann man in meinen Augen sowieso nicht.
> 
> Die immer wieder neu "geforderten" Dinge sind ja im Endeffekt auch nur adaptierte Präsentation basierend auf alten Techniken. Die Futterspirale ist des Method Feeders Vater. Kopfruten fischen verkürzt ist nichts weiter als die Evolution der Stippe (Lang/Lang)
> 
> ...



Ein ESOX-Leser der ganz alten Schule – noch mit dem Original-Cover in "Erbsengrün"! #6

Und mit der Einschätzung, dass "neue" Methoden manchmal nur Weiterentwicklungen und Perfektionierungen bereits bestehender Techniken, Taktiken oder Köder darstellt, liegst Du auch nicht ganz falsch. Sogar den "Boilie am Haar" kannten unsere Urgroßväter schon als "hartgekochten Grießkloß", der an den Haken angebunden wurde. Ein Bekannter hatte mir vor Jahren mal einen entsprechenden Artikel aus einer reichsdeutschen Angelzeitung der 1930er Jahre gezeigt… |supergri|supergri

Trotzdem darf man die Augen nicht völlig verschließen: Bekannte Techniken, die erfolgreich weiterentwickelt werden, können plötzlich eine regelrechte Revolution auslösen. Beste Beispiele dafür sind die Gummiköder, die sich ursprünglich aus einem mit Latex-Kautschuk gegossenen künstlichen Tauwurm entwickelt haben, oder der Method Feeder, der (wie Du richtig erkannt hast) aus dem Futterkorb und somit aus der Futterspirale hervorgegangen ist.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf Youtube geht es 24/7 um Gummfisch und Zander. Es ist alles Gleich und Identisch...



Das ist einfach, praktisch und bequem. Kaum Gerödel, sehr wenig Aufwand und praktisch jeder kann sein wie Mr. XY ... das ist der Zahn der Zeit. Wenn du wirtschaftlich überleben musst, dann mach da mit. so lange es geht und man dich lässt. Wenn nicht, dann mach dein eigenes Ding.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist einfach, praktisch und bequem. Kaum Gerödel, sehr wenig Aufwand und praktisch jeder kann sein wie Mr. XY ... das ist der Zahn der Zeit. Wenn du wirtschaftlich überleben musst, dann mach da mit. so lange es geht und man dich lässt. Wenn nicht, dann mach dein eigenes Ding.



Mir ging es dabei ja eher um den Anspruch. Eine Zeitschrift bietet ja schon noch Vielfalt, Youtuber in Teilen sind Eindimensional Erfolgreich, obgleich wahrscheinlich das Entertainment und die Persönlichkeit wohl eher zu Buche schlagen.

Ich halte es da immer einfach: Ich kaufe es oder nicht, fertig ab. |supergri


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir ging es dabei ja eher um den Anspruch. Eine Zeitschrift bietet ja schon noch Vielfalt, Youtuber in Teilen sind Eindimensional Erfolgreich, obgleich wahrscheinlich das Entertainment und die Persönlichkeit wohl eher zu Buche schlagen.
> 
> Ich halte es da immer einfach: Ich kaufe es oder nicht, fertig ab. |supergri



Mir ist es auch  ziemlich egal, kann es auch sein. Ich muss auch nicht davon leben und ich muss mich auch nicht mit den Fehlern auseinandersetzen, um weiterhin zu existieren, deren Grundsteine schon vor 20 Jahren und früher gelegt wurden.


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Hi, 

ich habe den Esox sehr gerne in den frühen 2000er Jahren gelesen. Ein Heft kostete 1,50 Euro und es war von den Artikeln wie der Blinker mit weniger Werbeseiten. Als dann die Besinnung auf den Raubfischschwerpunkt folgte, war das Heft für mich nicht mehr ganz so interessant. Ich bin und bleibe Fan von Printmedien und kann mich mit Onlinezeitschriften nicht anfreunden. Die große Zeit der Foren scheint auch langsam vorbei zu sein und andere Plattformen werden genutzt. Facebook war für mich nicht erträglich und ich habe mich dort wieder löschen lassen.


----------



## Sven.Halletz (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe den Esox sehr gerne in den frühen 2000er Jahren gelesen. Ein Heft kostete 1,50 Euro und es war von den Artikeln wie der Blinker mit weniger Werbeseiten. Als dann die Besinnung auf den Raubfischschwerpunkt folgte, war das Heft für mich nicht mehr ganz so interessant.



Jetzt darf ich es ja offen sagen: Ich habe damals die Verlagsentscheidung, aus dem Allroundmagazin ein Raubfischmagazin zu machen, auch für falsch gehalten. Dennoch war der ESOX als Raubfischmagazin für mich persönlich eine spannende Erfahrung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gelesen, das ohne diese Werbung ne Zeitschrift an die 40 Euro kosten würde, wärst du bereit das dann zu bezahlen? Beim Rest kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber nur mal als Ansatz:



es geht mir nicht um Werbung, ist nun mal ein notwendiges Übel, ohne das sich vieles nicht finanzieren lässt.
Damit kann ich leben, bzw. komme eh nicht dran vorbei.

Ich muss aber nicht in jedem Artikel lesen, wie toll Rute xyz ist, Rolle 123 sich gegenüber andren als heiliger Gral erweist oder Methode Alpha das NonPlusUltra an einem Gewässer darstellt.

Das sind für mich persönlich nur Fiktionen, die andre Angler auch jederzeit definitv widerlegen können.

Die heutige Zeit bietet nur noch "höher, schneller, weiter, schicker"...wer nicht diesem Trend hinterherdackelt gilt entweder als oldschool oder außerirrdisch.
Nicht wenige fangen heute mit Spinnfischen an (ich würde auf locker ü80% tippen), können aber weder ne simple Posenmontage knüppern oder haben gar die Augen offen am Wasser.
Das sieht man hier auch im Board immer mehr anhand der Trööts...Leute die frisch ihren Schein haben, können zu weitesten Teilen rein gar nix.
Das ist nicht bös gemeint oder gar gegen jene Leute gerichtet.
Der Lappen ist doch nur ne Alibiverschleierung...münzt man das mal auf Dinge wie Führerschein um, wird einem doch nur schlecht.

Anstatt jungen Leuten wie auch Anfängern in andren Altersgruppen durch Medien gewisse Basics zu vermitteln, findet man dort halt auch nur das Weichgespülte, was einem die Industrie aufzwängen mag...gepaart noch mit Bildern, die entweder an komplett andren Gewässern aufgenommen wurden oder gar schon den xten Artikel schmücken, zudem auch oftmals aus völlig andren ursprünglichen Artikeln.


Warum sollte man sowas also abonnieren, wenn man die gleiche Leier jedes Jahr wieder liest und der einzige Unterschied darin besteht, das Köder XYZ jetzt im rot-weißen Anstrich daher kommt und auf wundersame Weise Tonnen an kapitalen Fischen fängt?

Die Gebrüder Grimm waren bessere Märchenerzähler |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> es geht mir nicht um Werbung, ist nun mal ein notwendiges Übel, ohne das sich vieles nicht finanzieren lässt.
> Damit kann ich leben, bzw. komme eh nicht dran vorbei.
> 
> Ich muss aber nicht in jedem Artikel lesen, wie toll Rute xyz ist, Rolle 123 sich gegenüber andren als heiliger Gral erweist oder Methode Alpha das NonPlusUltra an einem Gewässer darstellt.
> ...



Ich würde das zu 100% so unterschreiben, wobei es halt auch das ist, was die Leute fordern. Ich schreibe jetzt mal überspitzt, das der durchschnittliche Angler nicht die hellste Kerze auf dem Kuchen ist, dieser nimmt die redaktionellen Mythen und Einflüsse der Hersteller entsprechend auch auf.

Solche Leute bringen Kohle, das ist ne einfache Kiste. Allerdings ist die schnelle Feder des Autors eben auch gern geschmückt mit viel Pathos.

"Mysthische Schleien"
"Der Fisch der mir alles abverlangte"
"Tackle ist die Grundlage des Erfolges"
"Gute Köder fangen besser"

Der Punkt an der Sache ist halt, das die Leute auch eher solche Phrasen lesen und Anklicken. Man bedient die Konsumenten ja immer nur mit dem, was sie wollen. Das habe ich mittlerweile auch begriffen und hielt es für ein Märchen. Das Bild muss den Fisch einfach Riesig erscheinen lassen, der Titel muss fruchten, die Leser müssen durch MEHR,BESSER,HÄRTER aktiviert werden, sonst hast du keine Chance. Nutzt sich aber auch ab, ist wie die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne erhöhen durch Knall im Klassenraum, irgendwann musst du halt ne Bombe zünden, da reicht in die Hände klatschen nicht mehr.

Diese Entwicklung kommt aus dem Raubfisch und Karpfenbereich. "Size sells and matters" (neudeutsch, ich will wichtig klingen)

Zeitschrifen könnten sich große Offensiven mit reißerischen Artikeln natürlich sparen, Papier teilen geht nur über den Mülleimer. 

Was das Bewerben von Produkten angeht hast du natürlich recht, mir werden persönlich auch zuviele Superlative benutzt, dabei ist es im Wesentlichen für mich eher eine Frage vom Handling, Qualität, Drillverhalten. Eine Rute und vieles an Zubehör fängt keine Fische, das macht nur der Angler, die Präsentation und seine Erfahrung.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben, die Mehrheit der Leute will es doch so. Sonst gäbe es diese Portale und Zeitschriften nicht. Nur mal als Ansatz:

Ich bewerbe etwas bei mir auf Facebook, einige User echauffieren sich. Wie immer: Wir wollen keine Werbung.

Ich schreibe einen Bericht: Die Leute wollen die Marke der Rute, Rolle, Haken, Ködern, einfach alles. Mit Shopverlinkung und dem kompletten Programm. Komisch oder? Hat der Autor/Schreiber/Verlag/Betreiber Vorteile, wird gemausert und Kritisiert, steht damit aber Erfolg im Zusammenhang, wolle alle Kaufen und Wissen.

Ich habe gelernt:

Du kannst es der Mehrheit nicht recht machen. Du drehst dich IMMER im Kreis. Ob als Verlag, Blogger oder was auch immer.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Wir bemühen uns eigentlich immer sehr, die Superlative aus den Texten herauszuhalten. Dass die Bedeutung der Foren abnimmt, kann ich eigentlich nicht sehen. Vielleicht wird weniger geschrieben als früher, weil im Prinzip schon fast alles drinsteht. Aber die Zugriffszahlen aufs AB sind immer noch sehr, sehr hoch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde das zu 100% so unterschreiben, wobei es halt auch das ist, was die Leute fordern.
> 
> Solche Leute bringen Kohle, das ist ne einfache Kiste.



Da bin ich völlig bei dir...die Nachfrage bestimmt halt welche Musik wie gespielt wird.
Leider verlieren wir uns dabei immer mehr in Details, anstatt das Wesentliche im Auge zu behalten.


Ich glaube auch nicht das Foren zur austerbenden Gattung gehören.
Dafür ist heutzutage vielmehr Gesprächsstoff in allen Bereichen gefragt, eben weil unsre Gesellschaft auch nach dem "jetzt gleich und zwar sofort und schnell wieder neu"-Prinzip tickt.
Natürlich verteilt sich das auch auf andre Bereiche wie YT, Facebook oder auch Whatsapp...klar, hat alles auch seine Vorteile, sich mal schnell mit jemanden ganz easy auszutauschen.
Dennoch ist der Hang zu Wissen und Erfahrungen anderer größer denn je, das spiegeln auch Foren wie dieses wieder.
Ansonsten würden die Leute hier ja nicht dauernd nach irgendwelchem Tackle und Praxiserfahrungen darüber fragen.

Sowas geht nur in Foren, oder halt unter Gleichgesinnten direkt praxisnah.
Das kann dir keine Zeitschrift vermitteln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da bin ich völlig bei dir...die Nachfrage bestimmt halt welche Musik wie gespielt wird.
> Leider verlieren wir uns dabei immer mehr in Details, anstatt das Wesentliche im Auge zu behalten.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Untergang wird ja immer schnell für alles veränderte und neue Zitiert. Im Endeffekt schauen die Leute trotzdem in ihre Foren, man wächst in sowas ja auch rein. 

Ich sehe da auch keine Unterschiede zu Social Medias. Da ist mehr Los, aber im Endeffekt besorge ich mir genauso dort, wie hier, meine Infos oder tausche mich aus. Ist das Gleiche, technisch anders, aber für mich völligst Wertungsfrei am Ende.

Logisch, auf FB sind einfach wesentlich mehr Menschen und Communities, die sich Gegenseitig versorgen, flankiert von Herstellern und Output, es ist aber schon etwas flacher in Teilen, wenn es um den Austausch geht.

Gut, nach Thread 5000 zur Zanderrute muss man schon mal Schmunzeln, aber daran sieht man auch, wie viele Menschen sich neu Orientieren und Fragen haben. 

Man muss das alles einfach nicht so verkrampft sehen und schon ist die Welt ganz angenehm.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität der Zeitschriften das Grundproblem sind (was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man IMMER besser werden muss). Das Nutzerverhalten ändert sich halt und damit nimmt der Printmarkt insgesamt ab. Das betrifft ja nicht nur den Angelbereich, sondern alle Printmedien. Ich glaube, dass die Einstellung des Esox der Beginn einer Marktbereinigung (schreckliches Wort) ist. So ist das Leben nun mal. Aber wenn ich z. B. wissen will, wie ich einen Gummifisch aufziehe oder einen bestimmten Knoten mache, muss ich dafür nicht mehr eine Zeitschrift kaufen. Ich suche einmal im I-Net und kriege genau die passende Information, schön aufbereitet als Video. Einfacher geht's doch nicht. Wer also rein auf Infos aus ist, wird tendenziell keine Zeitschriften mehr lesen. Wer aber Freude an guten Reportagen und Berichten hat, wer das Rascheln des Papiers mag und sich gerne mal mit einer unterhaltsamen Lektüre zurückzieht, der bleibt der guten, alten Zeitschrift treu.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität der Zeitschriften das Grundproblem sind (was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man IMMER besser werden muss). Das Nutzerverhalten ändert sich halt und damit nimmt der Printmarkt insgesamt ab. Das betrifft ja nicht nur den Angelbereich, sondern alle Printmedien. Ich glaube, dass die Einstellung des Esox der Beginn einer Marktbereinigung (schreckliches Wort) ist. So ist das Leben nun mal. Aber wenn ich z. B. wissen will, wie ich einen Gummifisch aufziehe oder einen bestimmten Knoten mache, muss ich dafür nicht mehr eine Zeitschrift kaufen. Ich suche einmal im I-Net und kriege genau die passende Information, schön aufbereitet als Video. Einfacher geht's doch nicht. Wer also rein auf Infos aus ist, wird tendenziell keine Zeitschriften mehr lesen. Wer aber Freude an guten Reportagen und Berichten hat, wer das Rascheln des Papiers mag und sich gerne mal mit einer unterhaltsamen Lektüre zurückzieht, der bleibt der guten, alten Zeitschrift treu.



Wer mal 2 Tage Stromausfall hatte oder gerade einen Umzug bewältige, wird sich Freuen, ein Arsenal an Zeitschriften zu haben. Kann ich aus Erfahrung wiedergeben. |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> es geht mir nicht um Werbung, ist nun mal ein notwendiges Übel, ohne das sich vieles nicht finanzieren lässt.
> Damit kann ich leben, bzw. komme eh nicht dran vorbei.
> 
> Ich muss aber nicht in jedem Artikel lesen, wie toll Rute xyz ist, Rolle 123 sich gegenüber andren als heiliger Gral erweist oder Methode Alpha das NonPlusUltra an einem Gewässer darstellt.
> ...



Ich habe als Stöpsel mit dem 7/8 Jahren angefangen Angelzeitschriften zu lesen, damals den Blinker und Fisch und Fang.

Ich habe beobachtet, das mit dem Beginn des Boillieangelns, welches ich etwa 1985 in den Niederlanden zuerst wahrgenommen habe und in der Folgezeit nach Deutschland einzog sich die Zeitschriftenwelt stark verändert hat. Bis dahin haben alle mit Wasser gekocht und auf einmal konnte man Erfolg kaufen und sich vom Durschnittsangler abheben. 

Die Angelzeitschriften waren bis damals bei weitem nicht so kommerzialisiert. Sicher gab es Werbung, aber im Vergleich zu heute wirkte diese eher naiv. An Käse, Kartoffeln und Mais verdiente die Industrie kaum Geld und auch den Teig konnte man sich selbst kneten.

Seit der Zeit hat die Spezialisierung in der Angelei einen riesen Schub gemacht und dies wird weidlich ausgenutzt.

Die Geräteindustrie und Fachzeitschriften profitieren beide aus diesen Differenzierung und heute geben wir ein vielfaches für unser Hobby aus.

Während ich früher mit einer dicken Rechnung aus dem Laden gekommen bin, weil ich mir eine Rute oder Rolle gekauft habe, kann ich heute weitaus mehr ausgeben  und habe nur etwas Zubehör gekauft. Egal ob Gummiköder, Boilies, Aromen, Kleidung- Angeln ist viel mehr kommerzialisiert und davon versuchen Industrie jeden Fachpublikationen zu leben. 

Dazu wird getestet, gelobt, empfohlen, erwähnt.....

Wenn jeden Monat das nächste  musthave ins Schaufenster gestellt wird, wird es irgendwann fad und verliert an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Teilweise werden die Zeitschriftenwelt fast verschenkt, weil sie sich längst nicht mehr über den Verkauf der Zeitschrift finanzieren, sondern vielmehr über die Anzeigenkunden,  die aber natürlich entsprechende Auflagen erwarten dürfen.

Ich hatte bis zu letzt die Küber und Küste im Abo, aber da kann ich mir auch einen Prospekt über Norwegenangeln besorgen, also auch gekündigt. Und ganz ehrlich, oft haben mich die Aboprämien mehr von der Bestellung überzeugt, als der zu erwartende Content.

Warum müssen die Zeitschriftenwelt heute überhaupt noch faktisch gedruckt werden, und warum ist die digitale Fassung nicht viel preiswerter? Keine Produktion, kein Versand, keine Verpackung und kostet dennoch annähernd das gleiche.

Das Zeitungssterben ist meiner Meinung nach bezogen auf die frühen Ausgaben bedauerlich und wenn ich die aktuellen Ausgaben betrachte, eine zu erwartende Konsequenz.

Am Haken schien sich in den ersten Ausgaben davon etwas abzuheben, habe ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber die Zugriffszahlen aufs AB sind immer noch sehr, sehr hoch.


Im Schnitt unter 100 registrierte Benutzer siehst Du als hoch an? Dann hast Du wohl die Sternstunden des Anglerboards verpasst. Das waren ständig mehre Hundert. 
Wenn man jetzt noch davon ausgeht, das die meisten "Gäste" irgendwelche Suchmaschinen Crawler sind und keine echten Besucher, finde ich das alles andere als hoch....|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Wobei man gerade beim Anglerboard jetzt sehr deutlich erkennen kann, dass es den Eigentümer gewechselt hat. Ob das nun positiv, oder negativ zu werten ist, lasse ich offen, weil es mich persönlich nicht tangiert. Aber man merkt den Unterschied.


----------



## der matti (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Tschüss Esox!


----------



## exstralsunder (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir bemühen uns eigentlich immer sehr, die Superlative aus den Texten herauszuhalten. Dass die Bedeutung der Foren abnimmt, kann ich eigentlich nicht sehen. Vielleicht wird weniger geschrieben als früher, weil im Prinzip schon fast alles drinsteht. Aber die Zugriffszahlen aufs AB sind immer noch sehr, sehr hoch.



Der *Vorteil* von Foren: einmal geschriebene Beiträge bleiben für immer online und können jederzeit nachgelesen werden.

Der *Nachteil *von Foren: einmal geschriebene Beiträge bleiben für immer online und können jederzeit nachgelesen werden.

Zum Thema Vorteil: ich brauche als suchender User nur Tante Google befragen und bekomme die Antwort sofort. Meistens steht zum Thema XY schon was im AB - soweit so gut.
Das Problem und somit der Nachteil ist dann natürlich die Tatsache, dass ich zum meiner Suchanfrage keine (live) Antwort mehr benötige. Ergo fehlt es einem Forum irgendwann an aktuellen Content. 

Schwenken wir um zu Social Media. Was an Facebook "sozial" sein soll, erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht. Aber egal.
Hier kann ich irgend einer Gruppe beitreten und meine Frage stellen.
Ich bekomme dann auch eine Antwort. (meistens zumindest) 
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass es immer einen Heini gibt, den gefallen meine Schuhe, Haare, Farbe der Angel oder Nase nicht.
Die Hemmschwelle für Beleidigungen ist gaaanz niedrig. Nix mit sozial. 
Und ganz großer Nachteil von Facebook: ein heute geschriebener Beitrag, ist morgen schon weg. Sei denn, ich ziehe über Angler XY her und bemängle sein zurücksetzen des gerade abgelichteten Karpfens. Dann geht dort ein Sturm der Entrüstung los und C&R Gegner wie Befürworter, gehen sich virtuell an die Gurgel.
Fazit für mich. Facebook ist ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft, schnelllebig, oberflächlich und eigentlich überflüssig.
Wenn die Schreiber die Energie, die die dort verwenden, nur  zu 10 % hier einsetzen würden, wäre allen mehr geholfen.


@Andal: ob das Forum nach dem Wechsel gewonnen oder verloren hat, kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten.
Thomas hat den Finger richtig schön ins Aua gelegt und so manch Stein ins Rollen gebracht. Dafür gebührt ihm einfach nur ein dicker Dank.
Ob der Weg dahin immer der richtige war und ob seine Art jedem gefallen hat, steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt. Mein Stil war er nicht. Ich fühle mich jetzt hier wohler als "früher".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jetzt, dass es immer einen Heini gibt, den gefallen meine Schuhe, Haare, Farbe der Angel oder Nase nicht.
> Die Hemmschwelle für Beleidigungen ist gaaanz niedrig. Nix mit sozial.



Und das soll im Anglerboard anders sein? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Sozial bedeutet auch nicht, das diese Medien eine Form von Etikette darstellen, es geht um die Verknüpfung von Kontakten. Und das macht Facebook besser als alle anderen. Funktioniert mit Erfolg.

Was den Content angeht haben Foren klar die Nase vorn, auch weil Google diese Threads eher indexiert als irgendetwas von FB. Allerdings wird ein Leser auch ganz schnell mal vom Offtopic, ständigen Nicklichkeiten oder der Technik erschlagen.

Das AB hat keine mobile Version, das ist schon ein Kriterium an sich, warum Leute weiterziehen. Die Entscheidung der Leser werden in Sekunden getroffen, da kann das Thema noch so gut sein, sie Springen ab und kehren im Regelfall auch nicht wieder zurück.

Und zu deiner Facebook-Abneigung:

FB ermöglicht unabhängige Informationenteilung für Jedermann kostenfrei. Thomas hat da auch immer mal ein Auge zugedrückt, wenn man seine Werke hier vorgestellt hatte, aber als Admin war/wäre es ihm auch sicherlich lieber gewesen, das Inhalte hier produziert werden. Das passt dann nicht jedem Schreiberling, weil daraus resultierend für die eigene Arbeit kein Mehrwert entsteht. Unser Board findet da einen gesunden Mittelweg und auch das ist ein Grund, warum das Ding so schnell nun auch nicht untergeht. Youtuber, Blogger und Konsorten bringen ihren Kram auch her rein, das ist mehr als Positiv.

Insgesamt ist alles nicht so einfach, aber mal ehrlich, wenn im AB niemand mehr Schreibt, Hütte dicht machen. Sieht das so aus? Nein!

Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal als größtes Forum bleibt, da gibt es auch keinen Weg dran vorbei. Nimmt man mal die veraltete Software, keine Möglichkeiten die Social Medias zu befeuern durch Teilen, keine SEO-Einstellungen für Artikel, ein kaputtes News-Mag (geht wohl auf Wordpress) und sieht sich dann an, wieviel hier geschrieben wird, Hut ab.

Man kann ein Glas halbvoll oder Leer sehen, das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## eiswerner (27. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ja das ist in den Foren halt so,
bei den Medien ist die Natürlichkeit der Berichte total verloren gegangen da gibt's nur Bildmontagen das merken sogar die Anfänger auch ich werde in kürze mein dauer abo Kündigen denn auch R&R ist auf diesem Niveau nur gekünstelte berichte mit Anleitungen zum Kauf der entsprechenden Utensilien echt schade#q


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Testudo schrieb:


> I
> Warum müssen die Zeitschriftenwelt heute überhaupt noch faktisch gedruckt werden, und warum ist die digitale Fassung nicht viel preiswerter? Keine Produktion, kein Versand, keine Verpackung und kostet dennoch annähernd das gleiche.




Müssen sie eigentlich nicht. Aber Online-Abos laufen unterirdisch schlecht, dafür gibt kaum jemand Geld aus. Der ganz, ganz große strategische Fehler der Verlage war, zu Beginn der Onlinewelle hochwertigen Content kostenfrei im INternet zugänglich zu machen. Kaufmännisch ist das ein Irrwitz, denn natürlich kosten gut recherchierte Berichte Arbeitskraft, Spesen und somit Geld. Aber heute sind die User so an kostenfreien Content gewöhnt, dass kaum jemand Geld ausgibt, um online INfos zu bekommen. Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, etc. versuchen nun fast schon verzweifelt, einen Paradigmenwechsel hinzubekommen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das gelingen wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Müssen sie eigentlich nicht. Aber Online-Abos laufen unterirdisch schlecht, dafür gibt kaum jemand Geld aus. Der ganz, ganz große strategische Fehler der Verlage war, zu Beginn der Onlinewelle hochwertigen Content kostenfrei im INternet zugänglich zu machen. Kaufmännisch ist das ein Irrwitz, denn natürlich kosten gut recherchierte Berichte Arbeitskraft, Spesen und somit Geld. Aber heute sind die User so an kostenfreien Content gewöhnt, dass kaum jemand Geld ausgibt, um online INfos zu bekommen. Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, etc. versuchen nun fast schon verzweifelt, einen Paradigmenwechsel hinzubekommen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das gelingen wird.



Moin Georg, gerade zu der Zeit als ich in Ungarn lebte, wäre ich dankbar gewesen, wenn ich Zeitschriften zu einem angemessenen Preis als onlineangebot gefunden hätte.  Aber die gab es aus meiner Sicht nicht.

In der Regel wurden diese, wenn überhaupt, zu gleichen Konditionen angeboten, wie das gedruckte Exemplar. Da hat man offensichtlich nicht viel Interesse daran, diesen Absatzweg fördern.
Zu einem reduzierten Preis hätte ich sicher zugegriffen, aber dafür, daß man die Exemplare nicht mehr so einfach aufbewahren kann, quasi nichts bleibendes erhält, nichts was man ganz einfach auch anderen interessierten weitergeben kann, hat man den Preis nicht entsprechend reduziert.

Das trifft ja auch auf die digitalen Angebote des  Buchmarkts zu, allerdings gibt es da für pfiffige Menschen ja Angebote der Stadtbücherei,  sich ebooks  kostenlos auszuleihen.

Vielleicht magst du mir erklären, warum digitale Angebote quasi das gleiche kosten müssen, wie gedruckte Exemplare.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Wenn ich etwas spezielles übers Angeln wissen möchte, dann benutze ich die Anglerboard Suchmaschine und werde in 99% der Fälle fündig. Wenn ich etwas über ein Spezielles Gewässer wissen möchte, dann benutze ich die Suchmaschine eines anderen Anglerforums und werde da auch fündig. Was brauche ich mehr? Reicht mir voll aus.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Moin Testudo, 



ob die Online-Version wirklich so viel kosten muss, weiß ich nicht. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber der Trend geht eindeutig zu Abos, wo Du die Auswahl zwischen vielen Zeitschriften hast. RUTE&ROLLE kannst Du z. B. auf www.readly.com lesen. Da kostet das Monatsabo knapp 10 Euro, dafür hast Du dann aber Zugriff auf über 3.000 Zeitschrifentitel. 



LG, Georg


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Erste Warnung: Bitte keine politische Diskussion, sonst müssen wir löschen (s. Forenregeln). Hier geht's um die Einstellung des Esox!


----------



## Hechtjäger100 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Da ich die Esox für mich nie in Betracht gezogen habe, bis auf 2-3 Exemplare, können sie die Zeitschrift gerne einstellen.
Das was ich für viel Geld für die Esox bezahlt habe, durfte ich bereits schon oft in anderen "Fachblättern" lesen.
Ich denke, hätte ich ander Leute ihr Geistesgut kopiert, mich selbstständig gemacht hätte, hätte ich davon auch einige Zeit leben können.

Nehmt das Arichvblatt und lasst neue Beiträge in aktuellen Ausgaben, wie immer sie heißen, erscheinen.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

So als Zwischenbilanz kann man zwei Aspekte mit Fug und Recht sagen:

1. Langsam werden für die klassische Schreiberzunft  die fixen Arbeitsplätze knapp.

2. Ja mei...!


----------



## ollidi (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

So. Einmal durchgewischt.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## reticulatus (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Hi Leute,

naja, wie ja auch schon erwähnt wurde, hat man viel von den anderen Angelzeitschriften, die dieser Verlag herausgibt , meiner Meinung nach einfach was das Thema Raubfisch und Fangmethoden betrifft dort zusammengefaßt.

Habe zwar selbst den Esox bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre nicht mehr gekauft, gelesen ab und zu mal, wenn er bei Freunden rumlag, das wars dann aber auch schon.

Die Zeitschrift hatte ich ab 1993 oder 1994 mal einige Jahre als Abo, da ich dann wieder zum Blinker gewechselt habe, wurde der Esox gekündigt.

Sieht man sich die diversen anderen Zeitschriften mal an, stellt man schnell fest, daß immer irgendwie dasselbe drinsteht, egal von welchem Verlag sie herausgegeben werden.

Desweiteren spielen die Zeitschriftenpreise denke ich heutzutage auch eine Rolle, wenn ich so zurückdenke, was die Dinger früher zu DM-Zeiten mal gekostet haben, da ist mir dann auch mal das Geld zu schade, früher hatte ich im Schnitt 3-4 Abos, heute ist es gerade mal noch 1 und man tauscht mit Freunden die Zeitschriften aus.


----------



## der matti (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Bei so manchem stillen Output gab mir der Esox Input. Gute Zeitungen sind wie Vinyl, im Fall vom Esox waren es allerdings nur die grünen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Müssen sie eigentlich nicht. Aber Online-Abos laufen unterirdisch schlecht, dafür gibt kaum jemand Geld aus. Der ganz, ganz große strategische Fehler der Verlage war, zu Beginn der Onlinewelle hochwertigen Content kostenfrei im INternet zugänglich zu machen. Kaufmännisch ist das ein Irrwitz, denn natürlich kosten gut recherchierte Berichte Arbeitskraft, Spesen und somit Geld. Aber heute sind die User so an kostenfreien Content gewöhnt, dass kaum jemand Geld ausgibt, um online INfos zu bekommen. Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, etc. versuchen nun fast schon verzweifelt, einen Paradigmenwechsel hinzubekommen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das gelingen wird.



Welcher "hochwertige Content" steht denn in aktuellen, spezialisierten Printmedien, den man nicht gleichwertig (oder besser) auf Youtube & Co. findet? 

Fisch & Fang ist für mich beispielsweise ein absolutes Wurstblatt. Was sollen denn die armen Kerle irgendwelcher Super-Angelteams auch alle paar Wochen neues erfinden?

Die Welt ändert sich und Printmedien haben nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Zukunft. Das sage ich als  (eher zufälliger) Erfolgsautor eines (Sport)Fachbuches mit mehr als 30.000 vekauften Exemplaren.

Das gilt nicht nur für das Angeln. Meine besten Kochrezepte habe ich von chefkoch.de, die besten Trainingstipps für meine Fussball-Kids aus den Youtube-Videos vom Deutschen Fußball Institut (DFI). Die Liste könnte man lange fortsetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Moin Testudo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir mal angesehen und ist für den Winter sicher interessant. 

Danke Georg.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher "hochwertige Content" steht denn in aktuellen, spezialisierten Printmedien, den man nicht gleichwertig (oder besser) auf Youtube & Co. findet?




Genau das sag' ich doch. Man findet so gut wie alles online, die Bereitschaft, für INformationen zu bezahlen, sinkt daher. Eine Zeitschrift liest man allerdings anders als Online. Da gibt's zahlreiche Studien, die belegen, dass sich der Leser fürs Heft mehr Zeit nimmt, das Lese-Erlebnis in den Vordergrund stellt, eben mehr aus "Genuss" liest. Daher bin ich überzeugt, dass es auch weiterhin Printprodukte/Zeitschriften geben wird. Nur halt weniger. 



30.000 verkaufte Bücher sind der Wahnsinn! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Verrätst Du uns auch den Titel? Bin ja neugierig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> 30.000 verkaufte Bücher sind der Wahnsinn! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Verrätst Du uns auch den Titel? Bin ja neugierig.



Den Titel verrate ich nicht,  da sonst jeder wüsste wer ich bin und meine gelegentlichen Beispiele aus dem Vereinsleben meinem Verein zuordnen könnte. Bin da ja im Vorstand.

Das Entstehen des Buches war eher ein Zufall, weil mich der Vorstand des jeweiligen Verbands fragte, ob ich nicht Lust hätte, meine Erfahrungen zu Papier zu bringen. Verkauft sich jetzt seit 12 Jahren (4. Auflage), wird aber nicht neu aufgelegt. 

Aber auch da gibts ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema Printmedien: Vom gedruckten Buch erhalte ich 5 Prozent, von der E-Book-Ausgabe 20 Prozent Anteil. Obwohl das E-Book nur die Hälfte kostet, lohnt sich dessen Verkauf für mich als Autor erheblich mehr.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Ok, danke. Im Buchbereich ist die Onlineversion durch Kindl und Co. schon deutlich populärer als bei Zeitschriften. Ich bin gespannt, wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> Was brauche ich mehr? Reicht mir voll aus.


 Was man braucht und was man möchte können 2 Paar Schuhe sein.
Ein Medium, völlig gleich ob Print od. Online (od. TV o.d Rundfunk) ist im Idealfall so viel mehr als bloße Information.
Ein gutes Medium informiert mich, unterhält mich, bindet mich mit ein, vermittelt mir ein Gefühl dazu zu gehören, hat im Idealfall einen kl. Suchtfaktor...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher "hochwertige Content" steht denn in aktuellen, spezialisierten Printmedien, den man nicht gleichwertig (oder besser) auf Youtube & Co. findet?


Information ist bei YT tatsächlich super, weil so vielseitig.
"Reparatur eines abgebrochenen Nippels am Bauteil X des Geräts Y", und man findet es.
Dehne ich den Begriff Content aber auf die Community, sprich Kommentare aus, bewege ich mich auf einem Niveau, welches nochmals so deutlich niedriger als Facebook ist, dass es selbst unter einer auf der Erde liegenden Limbo-Stange hindurch kommt.
Einfach nur erschreckend!


Ich find's schade um Esox, wie um jedes Angelmagazin, welches dicht macht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Eine Zeitschrift liest man allerdings anders als Online. Da gibt's zahlreiche Studien, die belegen, dass sich der Leser fürs Heft mehr Zeit nimmt, das Lese-Erlebnis in den Vordergrund stellt, eben mehr aus "Genuss" liest.




Da spricht mir der Kollege aus der Seele. Ich bin weiterhin ein absoluter Fan gedruckter Objekte. Als Abonnent von zum Beispiel Reisemagazinen wie Süd-Afrika-Magazin oder dem AMERICA Journal liebe ich es, die Hefte immer wieder in die Hand zu nehmen. Ob beim Frühstück, im Urlaub oder im Angelzimmer zwischendurch. Florida Sun-Magazin, Nordis oder andere Reisemagazine kaufe ich mir regelmäßig. Haben meine Frau und ich alle für uns relevanten Artikel gelesen, wandern die Magazine auch nicht ins Altpapier, sondern wechseln über ebay-Kleinanzeigen oder Nachbarschafts-App den Besitzer. Finde sie zum Wegwerfen einfach zu schade. 
Auf meinem ipad befinden sich einige Onlinemagazine. Das letzte habe ich vor rund vier Jahren gekauft und verlor relativ schnell die Lust am Lesen. Mir fehlt einfach die Haptik. Zudem stellten einige Objekte ihren Dienst ein. 
Genauso ist es bei Büchern. Kindle & Co haben bei mir keine Chance. Ich möchte das Gefühl beim Umblättern spüren und den Lesefortschritt Seite für Seite sehen. 
Ich persönlich unterscheide jedoch nicht zwischen "Kenne ich schon" und "Ist mir neu". Alles, was sich mit meinen Hobbys und Vorlieben beschäftigt, konsumiere ich. Und wenn ich den x-ten Artikel über Wandern in Schweden, die US1 über die Keys oder das Fischen mit der Trockenfliege auf Bachforellen lese, neue Bilder, andere Autoren/Schreibstile oder verschiedene Schwerpunkte/Sichtweisen bringen mir Spaß am Lesen - weil es sich eben um meine Vorlieben, meine Unterhaltung dreht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Das passt - kann ich so für mich übernehmen- ich habe früher die F&F sowie K&K im Abo bezogen und habs genauso gehalten.

Seit der gefühlte Werbeanteil zu groß geworden ist, hole ich mir nur noch die Hefte mit Norwegenspecials bzw die Sonderhefte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welcher "hochwertige Content" steht denn in aktuellen, spezialisierten Printmedien, den man nicht gleichwertig (oder besser) auf Youtube & Co. findet?


Ich finde die Qualität einer Zeitschrift weitaus besser, als bei im Netz gefundenen Content. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Online genügend guten Content. Allerdings muss man sich dort durch die Massen an Qualitätsmüll durcharbeiten um irgendwann das zu finden, was wirklich interessant, spannend oder informativ ist. Im schlimmsten Falle sitzt man auf dem Pott - bester Ort für die Zeitschrift  - und hat sich durch zwei Online-Artikel gequält und ärgert sich am Ende, nur Müll gelesen zu haben. 

Eine Zeitschrift hat da einen gewissen Anspruch (nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Produktionskosten) professionelle Arbeit zu liefern. Sowohl vom Inhalt als auch vom Layout und der Aufmachung her. 
Und diese halte ich am Ende auch in den Händen <- Ein für mich wichtiger Aspekt und Trend, der mir heute sowohl bei Musik (Vinyl <3), Videospielen aber auch Zeitschriften negativ auffällt. Wir haben nichts mehr in der Hand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dge),, von der E-Book-Ausgabe 20 Prozent Anteil. Obwohl das E-Book nur die Hälfte kostet, lohnt sich dessen Verkauf für mich als Autor erheblich mehr.



Auch das wäre ein schlechter Deal. E-Books kann man mittlerweile locker von selbst in die Hand nehmen und vertreiben, 60% an Gewinn für dich sind ohne weiteres Möglich. Bereinigt von Kosten gegenüber Verlag und Mehrwertsteuer.

Die Wahl des Mediums ist auch eine sehr individuelle Sache, missionieren wird man niemanden. Die Leute greifen auch zu Büchern, obwohl es Filme gibt. Qualität, Anspruch, Lese-Erlebnis, alles gekoppelt am eigenen Maßstab.

Fahre ich mit dem Zug, kaufe ich mir immer eine Zeitschrift am Kiosk. Das wird sich auch nie ändern. Und Tod, outdated, nicht mehr gewollt, lässt sich leicht schreiben, am Ende haben alle Dinge eine Relevanz, ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auch das wäre ein schlechter Deal. E-Books kann man mittlerweile locker von selbst in die Hand nehmen und vertreiben, 60% an Gewinn für dich sind ohne weiteres Möglich. Bereinigt von Kosten gegenüber Verlag und Mehrwertsteuer.



Du unterschätzst den Wert eines kommerziellen Verlags (in meinem Fall der Humbold-Verlag) im Hintergrund, wenn es um professionelle Vermarktung geht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit Book on Demand keine 5000 Bücher verkauft hätte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du unterschätzst den Wert eines kommerziellen Verlags (in meinem Fall der Humbold-Verlag) im Hintergrund, wenn es um professionelle Vermarktung geht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit Book on Demand keine 5000 Bücher verkauft hätte.



Ich unterschätze diesen Wert sicher nicht, aber die Zeiten der Abhängigkeit zu solchen Konstrukten ist ebenfalls beendet. Du kannst Bücher auch auf:

eigenen Plattformen und Kanälen bewerben, Amazon (dann aber als Exclusivpartner) bewirbt die Bücher gar von Selbst ohne dich zu strapazieren, du kommst in eine kostenfreie Rotation. 

Je nach Nische kann man da sicherlich von Hand und eigenem Bemühen gute Resultate einfahren. Willst du den Mainstream ansprechen, musst du diesen auch über entsprechende Kanäle bedienen. 

Die Alleinherrschaft der Medien im Bereich des Angebotes ist jedenfalls beendet. Heute kann man aus eigener Kraft viel erreichen ohne dabei Blutsauger an linker und rechter Pobacke sitzen zu haben.


----------



## exstralsunder (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Naja...aber dazu braucht man Zeit, Wissen und Können.
Ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich einen tollen Gedanken habe, diesen dann auf wegen mir 200 Seiten zu Papier bringe und dann auf YT sage: 
ey Leute: müsst ihr unbedingt kaufen.
Nicht jeder hat Ahnung von einem anständigen Internetauftritt. 
Und selbst wenn, braucht es Zeit bis dein Produkt bekannt und akzeptiert wird.
So ein Verlag hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Letztendlich muss so ein Buch produziert und vermarktet werden. Und da geht einem ganz schnell Geld, Puste und Lust aus.
Ich denke mal: nicht ohne Grund publizieren beispielsweise Matze Koch oder auch Jörg Strehlow beim Kosmos Verlag.
Die könnten- wenn es so einfach wäre- ihre Bücher auch selbst verkaufen. Der Name ist da. Dennoch wird der Weg über einen Verlag gewählt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Naja...aber dazu braucht man Zeit, Wissen und Können.
> Ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich einen tollen Gedanken habe, diesen dann auf wegen mir 200 Seiten zu Papier bringe und dann auf YT sage:
> ey Leute: müsst ihr unbedingt kaufen.
> Nicht jeder hat Ahnung von einem anständigen Internetauftritt.
> ...



Leidenschaft, dann funktioniert alles. Viele Künstler und Erfinder haben in Garagen angefangen und sich durchgeboxt. Warum soll das für niemand anderen Möglich sein?!

Bau dir ne Zielgruppe auf und bediene deren Interessen. Man braucht auch keinen Verlag oder einen Youtubekanal/Website. Du kannst diese Menschen auch von Selbst kontaktieren und deine Arbeit auf deren Plattformen gegen Obolus anbieten. Ich bräuchte keinen Verlag um eine Zeitung zu kontaktieren oder bei einem Youtubekanal mein Produkt in Szene zu setzen. 

Kreativität, Leidenschaft und authentisches Handeln sind der Grundstein. 

Denkt man natürlich an Bestseller, dicke Romane und Werbeplakate an jeder Ecke, ist man auf dem Holzweg. Muss man das aber so durchziehen, um Erfolg zu haben? Die Frage ist ja auch, wie man diesen Bewertet. Durch Zahlen auf dem Konto oder einer perfekten Arbeit?

Die Maßstäbe sind da einfach unterschiedlich. Monetär betrachtet werden mir da zuviele Luftschlösser gebaut. Geld verdienen geht nunmal nur mit harter Arbeit oder krummen Dingern. #c


----------



## exstralsunder (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Stell ich mir mühsam vor.
Naturliebhaber  (wer immer das auch ist) hat sicherlich noch anderes zu tun, als sein Buch zu bewerben. Wenn er im Vorstand 
eines Angelvereins tätig ist, geht ohnehin viel Freizeit drauf.
Wahrscheinlich geht er "nebenbei" noch arbeiten.
Ich hab auch vor 12 Jahren mit einem (Internet) Gewürzhandel angefangen. Inzwischen sind's irgendwas bei 26 Tausend Kunden.
Hab ich mir hart erarbeitet. Da ging viel Geld, Nerven und Zeit den Bach runter. Ist aber nun wirklich nicht so, dass wenn man eine gute Idee hat, auch über Nacht reich wird.

Zitat:Kreativität, Leidenschaft und authentisches Handeln sind der Grundstein.

Ja da geb ich Dir Recht.

Inzwischen komme ich ohne den YT und FB Quatsch ganz gut aus. Wird in meinen Augen überbewertet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Stell ich mir mühsam vor.
> Naturliebhaber  (wer immer das auch ist) hat sicherlich noch anderes zu tun, als sein Buch zu bewerben. Wenn er im Vorstand
> eines Angelvereins tätig ist, geht ohnehin viel Freizeit drauf.
> Wahrscheinlich geht er "nebenbei" noch arbeiten.
> ...



Das Problem ist, wie du schon geschrieben hast, die Motivation und Disziplin, die Energie und Kraft, die investiert werden in der Anfangszeit. Da kommt kein Geld bei rum, du plagst dich mit allen Sorgen rum, musst dieses Ding aber auch noch schaukeln.

Aber das ist doch auch der Preis, den man Zahlt. Aber jeder soll sich Selbst erfüllen, wie er möchte. Wer nur aufs Geld aus ist, wird so oder so scheitern.

Und wo wir bei Gewürzen sind:

Zermahlener Anis riecht gar nicht so stark, kann das sein? Leicht wahrnehmbar, aber nicht so intensiv wie Kurmuma oder Abmischungen von Curry? 

Da sind wir wieder bei Leidenschaft, ich hatte vor kurzem 6 Kilogramm Gewürze bestellt! Vielleicht sogar bei dir? |supergri


----------



## exstralsunder (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Nur ganz kurz: auch wenn ich die Gewürze alle habe- so verkaufe ich diese nicht einzeln#d (Ist also nicht von mir)
Aus dem 3 Länder Eck komme ich auch nicht...
Ich habe mich mehr auf Gewürz Mischungen spezialisiert. Und weil's so schön ist: ausschließlich für Fisch. Also alles zum kochen, braten, dünsten,räuchern und einlegen von Fisch.
Und um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: im Anis sind ätherische Öle....die verfliegen ganz schnell.
Also entweder die Samen kaufen und selber mahlen oder den gemahlenen Anis Luftdicht verpacken.

Zurück zum Esox: weiß man denn schon was mit den verbliebenen Schreibern passiert? Wandern die jetzt ab und machen es Georg, Sven und Elmar schwer?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> im Anis sind ätherische Öle....die verfliegen ganz schnell.
> Also entweder die Samen kaufen und selber mahlen oder den gemahlenen Anis Luftdicht verpacken.



Danke dir für diese wirklich sehr wichtige Info! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Meiner Meinung nach  kann YouTube ein Magazin nur schwer ersetzen, denn es findet in Redaktionen viel mehr statt.

Was hilft es mir, wenn der heißeste Scheiß auf YouTube ist, ich aber davon nichts erfahre?

Soll ich mir  den ganzen Mist da rein ziehen, um was vernünftiges zu finden?

Es gibt Leute, die einen erst auf die Spur bringen und  oft sind es Angler,  die viel mehr Zeit mit Angeln, Reisen und Filmen verbringen, als der Ottonormalangler.

DIese Leute sind oft mit Zeitschriften verbandelt,  sei es als Redakteur oder als Teamangler, der mit seinem Fachwissen einerseits den Zeitschriften hilft, anderseits aber auch dank der Zeitschriften an Popularität gewinnt  und damit seinen Marktwert steigert.


----------



## Lommel (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Sven.Halletz schrieb:


> Teils, teils. Es gab Phasen, in denen der ESOX tatsächlich alte BLINKER-Artikel aufgegriffen hat. Es gab aber auch Phasen, in der er komplett eigenständig war.




Schade drum, war ein gut gemachtes Heft und meine Lieblingsklolektüre. Waren immer gute Anregungen dabei.
Dann wünsche ich alles gute bei der neuen Tätigkeit bei Jig und Jerk (Alter, wer hat sich diesen Titel einfallen lassen).
Ich werde da mal reinlesen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach  kann YouTube ein Magazin nur schwer ersetzen, denn es findet in Redaktionen viel mehr statt.
> 
> Was hilft es mir, wenn der heißeste Scheiß auf YouTube ist, ich aber davon nichts erfahre?
> 
> ...




Damit sprichst Du einen, wie ich finde, sehr wichtigen Punkt an. Im Internet findet man nur das, wonach man sucht. Unterm Strich wird man nicht so oft mit neuen Ideen/Ansätzen konfrontiert. Bei einer Allround-Angelzeitschrift sehe ich als Raubfischangler auch, was die Stipper und Karpfenjungs so treiben (nur als Beispiel). Das finde ich nach wie vor bereichernd, auch wenn ich nicht alles umsetze.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



Lommel schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich alles gute bei der neuen Tätigkeit bei Jig und Jerk (Alter, wer hat sich diesen Titel einfallen lassen). Ich werde da mal reinlesen.




:q:q:q Das war so die Marotte des Möller Neue Medien-Verlagshaus, das bis letztes Jahr die Titel herausgab. Da mussten immer Alliterationen her: Rute & Rolle, Fische & Fjorde, Kutter & Küste (heute beim JTSV), Jig & Jerk, etc. 



Ich fand's immer etwas bemüht. Aber jetzt bin ich Chefredakteur davon und das ändert natürlich alles|supergri. Jetzt finde ich die Namen hammergeil :vik::vik::vik:



Freut mich, wenn Du mal reinschaust. Dran denken: JIG & JERK ist Teil von RUTE & ROLLE und kommt alle zwei Monate mit dem Heft im WEchsel mit FISCHE&FJORDE. Ist aber jedes Mal fett auf dem Titelbild angekündigt, das siehst Du sofort.


----------



## rippi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Würde mich über ein Extra namens Plötze&Peanuts freuen, in diesem sollte das Angeln auf Plötze mit Nüssen jeglicher Art thematisiert werden.


----------



## Nuesse (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*



rippi schrieb:


> Würde mich über ein Extra namens Plötze&Peanuts freuen, in diesen sollte das Angeln auf Plötze mit Nüssen jeglicher Art thematisiert werden.




Das würde ich sofort kaufen .|supergri


----------



## Polarfuchs (29. August 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Mir ist im übrigen gestern erst aufgefallen, daß ausgerechnet die letzte Ausgabe ausgerechnet die ist, in der mal wieder deutlicher "Technologietransfer" aus dem AB stattgefunden hat 

Ich kram den passenden Artikel gleich mal rauf....


----------



## captn-ahab (18. September 2018)

*AW: Esox wird eingestellt*

Schade!
Hatte die letzten Tage versucht die zu abonnieren, für die kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## Fuldaangler (22. Oktober 2018)

Du machst es dir sehr, sehr einfach. Die Leser entscheiden oftmals über Inhalte.
Keine Ahnung wer sowas denkt aber klar ist doch das die Angelfirmen, die Werbung im Magazin schalten zum Großteil bestimmen, was da rein kommt. Glaubt hier etwa einer das nur Gamak.... den Haken des Monats bauen kann und die anderen Firmen nur Schrott herstellen.Nein die bezahlen genug um den Lesern zu suggerieren sie machen die einzig besten Haken, wenn die ein bissi weniger in die Werbung stecken würden könntest du die Haken für den halben Preis kaufen. Genauso wie die Aktion mit der Red Arc damals. Eine gut gemachte Werbung für eine gute aber nicht überragende Rolle die damals als das non plus ultra galt. Liest z.B. jemand mal was von Grauvell, eher kaum, aber die bauen Top Ruten und Rollen zu Preisen die man woanders in der Qualität nicht bekommt, weil sie ihre Kraft in die Entwicklung der Geräte und nicht ohne Ende in die Werbung stecken. Rutentests bei denen Grauvell besser war als andere Hersteller landeten in der Schublade, da die anderen drohten keine Werbung mehr zu schalten wenn der Bericht veröffentlicht wird. Wer zahlt der bleibt, und da bleibt dann ein Esox auf der Strecke da dort nicht genug Leser waren um den Angelfirmen klarzumachen hier ihr Geld in die Werbung zu stecken. Denn Kaufen soll der Kunde ja die teuren Sachen die woanders in der gleichen Qualität weniger kosten. Leider kennt die kaum einer da sie ihr Geld ja in die Geräte stecken und nicht in die Werbung.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Oktober 2018)

Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Liest z.B. jemand mal was von Grauvell, eher kaum, aber die bauen Top Ruten und Rollen zu Preisen die man woanders in der Qualität nicht bekommt, weil sie ihre Kraft in die Entwicklung der Geräte und nicht ohne Ende in die Werbung stecken.


Stimmt, ich zähl da mittlerweile voll drauf und war damals überrascht in Sachen Qualität und Preis.


----------



## hansolo1 (25. Oktober 2018)

Sagt mal, was hattet ihr so pro Jahr für ein Esox-Abonnement bezahlt?

Ich hab im Zuge der Esox-Einstellung mal meine letzte Rechnung rausgekramt, und festgestellt, dass ich 46,80 EUR bezahlt habe. Obwohl ein Heft 3,90 gekostet hat und nur 10 Hefte pro Jahr erschienen sind. Macht 39 EUR pro Jahr. Versandkosten fallen nicht an, ich zitiere: "Unseren Abonnenten bieten wir selbstverständlich auch weiterhin die Abovorteile, wie z.B. die direkte Zustellung ohne Portogebühren an." Also warum war mein Abo teurer als am Kiosk kaufen?

Der Kundenservice kann mir meine Frage nicht beantworten....


----------



## hansolo1 (1. November 2018)

Inzwischen hat mir der Kundenservice bestätigt, dass alle Esox Abonnenten 46,80 EUR für 10 Hefte bezahlt haben. Und tatsächlich, der Preis stand so auf der letzten Seite im Esox Heft. Und direkt daneben: Zustellung frei Haus, Sie versäumen kein Heft. Ich bleibe dabei: 10 Hefte a 3,90 macht 39 EUR. Warum haben Abonnenten mehr bezahlt als am Kiosk? Der Kundenservice antwortet jedenfalls nicht auf diese Frage. 

Da hat wohl irgendwer gewaltig gepennt. Mindestens ich, dass ich das nicht schon früher gemerkt hab. Diese Preispolitik war bestimmt nicht förderlich für die Gewinnung neuer Abonnenten.....


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. November 2018)

vieles wurde gesagt, vieles würde ich bestätigen. 
mein vater hat nach 36 jahren endlich das blinkerabo gekündigt.
der angler, bzw. leser von heute ist in erster linie, konsument, oder besser, potentieller kunde.
die artikel der letzten zehn jahre mindestens hatten nur ein ziel - verkaufen.
zwischedrin vielleicht mal eine handvoll wirklich interessante artikel, die gut geschrieben und sich wohtuend abhoben.
finde wir haben doch lange durchgehalten, wo wir noch mit allerlei tipps und tricks zum selbermachen für noppes in den anfängen diese zeitschrift schätzen gelernt haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2018)

Die alten Blinker-Sonderhefte zu diversen Zielfischen (Aal, Schleie, Zander, Hecht...) hab ich mir als kleiner Anfänger-Steppke in noch braid-freien Zeiten fast alle reingezogen.

Habe dabei allerlei gelernt, das mir bis heute viel nützt. Die Dinger waren wirklich gut = logisch/strukturiert gemacht und trugen so einiges zu meiner "anglerischen Grundausbildung" damals bei.

Viele Aspekte darin waren bzw. sind einfach zeitlose Basics, die nach wie vor Gültigkeit haben. Das Wichtigste prima ohne (übertriebenen Krampfhaft-Unterhaltungs-) Firlefanz erklärt. Erweitert durch sehr praktische Kniffe und Tricks.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, standen da auch Infos zur jeweiligen Fischbiologie (Lebensweise usw.) drin. Und angenehm wenig Werbung.

Im Aal-Heft war auch so eine Fotoserie, die zeigte, wie ein Aal im Aquarium stückweise den geschluckten Haken wieder loswurde. Das hat mich damals ziemlich fasziniert.

Die Fischrezepte hinten drin wurden nach den ersten Fängen dann teilweise ebenfalls ausprobiert (nur die "Blau"-Varianten nicht, die fand ich schon rein optisch voll eklig).

Sind leider dann irgendwann durch lange Lagerung in einem zu feuchten Keller allesamt unbrauchbar vergammelt - sonst hätten die heute einen nostalgischen Ehrenplatz in meinem Angel-Buchregal.


----------



## phirania (2. November 2018)

Ja Ja die alten Zeiten...
Es geht und kommt immer wieder...


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Ja Ja die alten Zeiten...
> Es geht und kommt immer wieder...


Wie Recht du doch hast.


----------



## Nuklearangler (5. November 2018)

Immerhin hab ich mal ein Titelbild für eine Ausgabe des Esox beigesteuert. 
Allerdings kann ich mich kaum dran entsinnen, wann ich selbst mal die aktuelle Ausgabe einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen habe. Muss Jahre her sein. Ich hab auch weitgehend den Anschluss verloren, was moderne Angelmethoden betrifft. Und natürlich hat das auch damit zu tun, dass sich die Prioritäten im Leben verschoben haben. Job, Familie, Haus, neue Hobbies - da nimmt die Zeit, die für das Angeln übrigbleibt, zwangsläufig ab. Und damit geht auch das allgemeine Interesse zurück.

Als Jugendlicher verbrachte ich jede freie Sekunde am Wasser, war dann sogar jahrelang freier Mitarbeiter einer Angelzeitschrift. Dann war ich sehr aktiv in einem anderen Angelforum, was damit zu tun hatte, dass ich meinen Lebensmittelpunkt ins Ausland verlegte. Und dann kam Familiengründung usw dazu, und ich zog mich von all dem immer mehr zurück. Erst jetzt fange ich wieder an, mich wieder verstärkt dem Angeln zu widmen. Hat sich viel verändert in den Jahren.


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. November 2018)

hansolo1 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat mir der Kundenservice bestätigt, dass alle Esox Abonnenten 46,80 EUR für 10 Hefte bezahlt haben. Und tatsächlich, der Preis stand so auf der letzten Seite im Esox Heft. Und direkt daneben: Zustellung frei Haus, Sie versäumen kein Heft. Ich bleibe dabei: 10 Hefte a 3,90 macht 39 EUR. Warum haben Abonnenten mehr bezahlt als am Kiosk? Der Kundenservice antwortet jedenfalls nicht auf diese Frage.
> 
> Da hat wohl irgendwer gewaltig gepennt. Mindestens ich, dass ich das nicht schon früher gemerkt hab. Diese Preispolitik war bestimmt nicht förderlich für die Gewinnung neuer Abonnenten.....



Hallo hansolo1,

der Esox kam zuletzt auch monatlich raus, also 12 Hefte. 12X 3,90 = 46,80. So geht die Rechnung auf.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## hansolo1 (15. November 2018)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo hansolo1,
> 
> der Esox kam zuletzt auch monatlich raus, also 12 Hefte. 12X 3,90 = 46,80. So geht die Rechnung auf.
> 
> ...


Moin Doebelfänger,

und das stimmt nicht. Der Esox Nr.2+3 ist als EIN Heft erschienen für 3,90 EUR, und Esox 7+8 war auch EIN Heft für 3,90 EUR.
Guckst Du hier: http://stores.jahr-tsv.de/esox/category/einzelhefte.html

Dass die Ausgaben bis 12 gezählt wurden, suggeriert nur das es 12 Heft waren. Es waren de facto 10 Hefte, und das schon seit 2016. Bei der Umstellung von zwölf auf zehn Hefte wurde schlichtweg vergessen, den Abopreis entsprechend anzupassen. So wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## eiswerner (18. November 2018)

Da ist nicht nur Essox nur für Kaufanimationen, es sind auch die anderen Hefte ich habe erst diese Woche mein Abo von Rute und Rolle nach jahrelangem Bezug 
gekündigt weil nur noch schlechte berichte und Fotomontagen zu sehen waren.
So kann man keine Geschäfte machen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. November 2018)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Da ist nicht nur Essox nur für Kaufanimationen, es sind auch die anderen Hefte ich habe erst diese Woche mein Abo von Rute und Rolle nach jahrelangem Bezug
> gekündigt weil nur noch schlechte berichte und Fotomontagen zu sehen waren.
> So kann man keine Geschäfte machen



Das ist natürlich schade. Welche Artikel fandest Du denn schlecht? Und vor allem interessiert mich, was Du mit Fotomontagen meinst?


----------



## eiswerner (21. November 2018)

Ich denke eine Aufzählung kann ich mir sparen denn wer sich mit Fotoshop auskennt weiß was man damit machen kann vor allem die Provis.
Ein schönes Bild - eine Sonnenbrille -schöne Mütze und ein entsprechendes Fischbild davor und fertig ist das Thema dazu noch Animationen zum Kauf.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. November 2018)

Hm, hätte gerne die Aufzählung gesehen. Oder wenigstens ein konkretes Beispiel. So bleibt nur die Behauptung im Raum stehen, dass unsere Autoren ihre Bilder bearbeiten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. November 2018)

Da hätte ich aber jetzt auch gerne mal ein konkretes Beispiel gesehen, wenn man schon so was raushaut...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2018)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich denke eine Aufzählung kann ich mir sparen denn wer sich mit Fotoshop auskennt weiß was man damit machen kann vor allem die Provis.
> Ein schönes Bild - eine Sonnenbrille -schöne Mütze und ein entsprechendes Fischbild davor und fertig ist das Thema dazu noch Animationen zum Kauf.



So funktioniert Populismus,  erst unterstellen, das man es tut, dann damit begründen, wie leicht es doch sei.

Ich finde deine Aussage solltest du mal mit 2-3 Beispielen untermauern, ansonsten ist sie ganz schön unverschämt.


----------



## zokker (22. November 2018)

Natürlich sind alle Bilder, in Zeitschriften, bearbeitet. Ob sie nun manipuliert sind, sei mal da hin gestellt.

Ich zitierte mal, aus einem Artikel, von ZEIT ONLINE.

"Um eins klar zustellen: Manipulation, Lüge, Fälschung hat es schon immer gegeben, nur nie war es so leicht durchzuführen und gleichzeitig so schwer zu überprüfen! Wer nicht in der Lage ist, Original und Fälschung zu erkennen, wird zum Spielball fremder Interessen ohne es zu merken."


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ob sie nun manipuliert sind, sei mal da hin gestellt.



Aber genau darum geht's ja! Von daher sei es mal NICHT!! einfach so dahingestellt!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. November 2018)

Natürlich geht unsere Layouterin an die Bilder ran. Sie werden für den Druck vorbereitet: Farben, Schatten, Schärfe,... Wenn wir die Originale unbearbeitet lassen, leidet die Druckqualität.


----------



## exstralsunder (22. November 2018)

er meint bestimmt das Suchbild mit den 10 Fehlern.
Da wurde GARANTIERT mit Photoshop gearbeitet.
Und die Sauerei wiederholt sich in jedem Heft.....über Jahre!!!


mich ärgert eigentlich nur, dass ich  joch nie gewonnen habe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. November 2018)

SKANDAL!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)

Noch nie vom angelnden Kürbis gehört?


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. November 2018)

Eigentlich ne geile Idee, die bestimmt Kosten spart. Wir fangen unsere Fische nicht mehr selbst. Einmal im Monat treffen sich alle Autoren und Redakteure, posieren vor einer Leinwand und dann wird geknipst, was das Zeug hält. Hintergrund und Fische werden je nach Bedarf reinkopiert. So wird's gemacht! (Ironie aus) 

Da wollte einer einfach auch mal was sagen und ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit. Nun denn ...


----------



## meckpomm (22. November 2018)

Cool, da fühlt man sich gleich wieder unter dem alten Despoten des Anglerboards. Kaum sagt jemand etwas Unliebsames, wird denunziert und die Handlanger fangen an zu pöbeln.

Schade, dass man die Ausführungen zuvor zur Preisgestaltung ignorierte und sich eigentlich auch nicht damit beschäftigen wollte, was jemand nach Jahren zur Kündigung des Abos bewog.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## ollidi (22. November 2018)

meckpomm schrieb:


> wird denunziert und die Handlanger fangen an zu pöbeln


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz...
Denunzieren > Eintrag im Duden
Pöbeln > Eintrag im Duden
Kann ich hier beides nicht wirklich erkennen.

Evtl. einen leichten Anflug von Sarkasmus.
Sarkasmus > Eintrag im Duden



meckpomm schrieb:


> auch nicht damit beschäftigen wollte, was jemand nach Jahren zur Kündigung des Abos bewog.


Hast Du den ganzen Thread gelesen?

Erste Anfrage dazu:


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Welche Artikel fandest Du denn schlecht? Und vor allem interessiert mich, was Du mit Fotomontagen meinst?


Zweite Anfrage dazu:


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hm, hätte gerne die Aufzählung gesehen. Oder wenigstens ein konkretes Beispiel.


Dritte Anfrage dazu


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber jetzt auch gerne mal ein konkretes Beispiel gesehen,



Vielleicht habe ich die Antworten oder Erklärungen dazu ja auch überlesen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)

meckpomm schrieb:


> Cool, da fühlt man sich gleich wieder unter dem alten Despoten des Anglerboards. Kaum sagt jemand etwas Unliebsames, wird denunziert und die Handlanger fangen an zu pöbeln.
> 
> Schade, dass man die Ausführungen zuvor zur Preisgestaltung ignorierte und sich eigentlich auch nicht damit beschäftigen wollte, was jemand nach Jahren zur Kündigung des Abos bewog.
> 
> ...



Etwas unliebsames Schreiben und einfach Dinge in den Raum stellen, welche klar erkennbar Unfug sind, sollten auch nicht stehen gelassen werden. Ein Vorwurf zum Betrug der Autoren, Redakteure etc. in genannter Manier, ist mit entsprechendem Echo auch zu bewerten. Das ist weder Pöbeln, noch das Nacheifern alter Strukturen.

Diese Photoshop-Story ist die Geburt der Neider vorne Weg auf Facebook, wenn einfach mal Frust abgeladen werden soll. Ich habe noch nie ein gefälschtes Bild zur Profilierung sehen dürfen und ich wäre auch stark verwundert, sowas in Zukunft auf dem Schirm zu haben. Die Anforderungen für solche Grafiken bis ins Detail sind auch keine Arbeiten nebenbei, geschweige denn, das Hinz und Kunz der Angerlschaft das Überhaupt schaffen würden. Die meisten Leute scheitern schon am Knoten binden und Stellen finden, da würde ich mich mal aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, das es beim Öffnen eines Bildbearbeitungsprogramm samt Ebenen etc. nicht einfacher wird.

Gruß vom Pöbel


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. November 2018)

meckpomm schrieb:


> Cool, da fühlt man sich gleich wieder unter dem alten Despoten des Anglerboards. Kaum sagt jemand etwas Unliebsames, wird denunziert und die Handlanger fangen an zu pöbeln.
> 
> Schade, dass man die Ausführungen zuvor zur Preisgestaltung ignorierte und sich eigentlich auch nicht damit beschäftigen wollte, was jemand nach Jahren zur Kündigung des Abos bewog.
> 
> ...



Kritik ist gut, damit wir etwas ändern können. Einfache Behauptungen ohne Begründung, bringen uns nicht weiter. 
Habe ich etwas überlesen? Preisgestaltung? Falls Du diese im Thread meinst, ein Hinweis: Da geht es um den Mitbewerber. Der Esox erschien nicht in unserem Verlag.


----------



## eiswerner (22. November 2018)

Man kann auch sagen getroffene Hunde Bellen
und ich bin fast 70 Jahre leidenschaftlicher Angler und habe wohl etwas Ahnung vom Fischen
sowohl weis ich was man mit solch einem Fhotoshop Programm machen kann und das zu beurteilen ist wohl meine Sache.
trotz allem nette Grüße
        Werner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2018)

eiswerner schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen getroffene Hunde Bellen


Was sollte treffen, wenn du nicht schießt. Liefer doch mal eins deiner unzähligen Beispiele.

Der Barsch ist ein unzulässiger Tincahybride.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Was sollte treffen, wenn du nicht schießt. Liefer doch mal eins deiner unzähligen Beispiele.
> 
> Der Barsch ist ein unzulässiger Tincahybride.



Ich wusste nicht mal, das dieses Wesen ein Barsch ist. Dahinter liegt aber eine Brasse. 

Ich verstehe halt immernoch nicht, vorher diese haltlosen Ständigen und oftmals komplett aus der Luft gegriffenen Photoshop-Stories herkommen. Ich habs während der Schleiensaison auch schon erleben dürfen, diese Sonderbarkeit einzelner Personen ist aber eher auf Social Medias vertreten.


----------



## eiswerner (22. November 2018)

Das waren meine Beobachtungen seit längerer zeit und ich habe sämtliche Hefte ohne Kommentar an unsere Jungfischer  meines Vereins weitergegeben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt immernoch nicht, vorher diese haltlosen Ständigen und oftmals komplett aus der Luft gegriffenen Photoshop-Stories herkommen.


Ich versteh das schon. 
Hinter all den Fängen und Bildern in Magazinen steckt ne Menge Arbeit und Wissen der Autoren und Redakteure. Das kann nicht jeder einfach so mal reproduzieren. Und das bedeutet für viele heutzutage leider - naja, Ihr wisst schon - alles FAKE, was ich nicht selber kann! 
So what. Muss es auch geben, solche Denkweisen.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hinter all den [...] Bildern in Magazinen steckt ne Menge Arbeit und Wissen der Autoren und Redakteure. Das kann nicht jeder einfach so mal reproduzieren.


Also, ahem, ich glaube nichts anderes hat er ja auch behauptet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. November 2018)

.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. November 2018)

Die Art des Vorwurfes ist halt simpelster Natur. Die Fake-Orgien nicht nachweisbarer Natur entspringen dann ja eher anderem Ursprungs als Photoshop. Da gab es doch mal die Rekordforelle, welche vorher vom Fischer gekauft wurde oder diverse Vorwürfe in gesperrten Strecken geangelt zu haben (trotzdem wurde der Fisch dann gefangen). Das Isaiasch-Gate wäre noch so ein Grundentwurf für geistige Geplänkel unabhängig der Faktenlage.

Mittlerweile sind die Leute auch soweit schon sensibilisiert, das großartige Fänge außerhalb der eigenen Vorstellung mehr in Richtung Commercials/Puffanlagen oder bekannter Gewässer zugeschoben werden. Große Hechte kommen nur noch aus der Müritz oder dem Bodensee, fette Barsche und Zander aus Holland, Karpfen aus Paylakes. Die Photoshoparbeit brauchst du nicht mehr, du kannst auch alternativ einfach fruchtbare Spots über einen Guide ansteuern und dich entsprechend profilieren.

Kompetenz und Wissen kannst du aber weder Kaufen, noch durch Bilder nachweisen und daran scheitern halt die meisten Menschen.


----------



## Lommel (23. November 2018)

Verstehe den ganzen Vorwurf sowieso nicht. Das interessante an Fachzeitschriften ist ja das Zeug zwischen den Bildern.
Nennt sich Text und kann man lesen. Kann den Horizont erweitern und macht zumindest nicht dümmer.
Wer nur Bilder schauen will dem empfehle ich die Micky Maus.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2018)

Eigentlich sehr lustig. Oder vielleicht auch nicht.

Klar, das so ein Vorwurf der flächendeckenden Manipulation und Fotomontagen in Anglerzeitschriften aufgrund der technischen Unbefangenheit erstens
witzig ist, und zweitens für die Redakteure empörend, weil das natürlich ins journalistische Mark geht. Ich glaub aber der Boardie hat verstanden,
das seine Theorie eher für unwahrscheinlich betrachtet wird.
Aber mal unabhängig vom Boardie -der mag ja 70 Jahre Angelerfahrung haben, ich glaub aber nicht das er 70 Jahre Photoshop/Retuschiererfahrung hat:

Was läuft eigentlich schief, das eigentlich ganz normale Leute erstens so eine Meinung -eine ganze Sparte der professionellen Printmedien würde
regelmässig und absichtsvoll Bilder verfälschen und manipulieren- werweiswo aufschnappen bzw. ihr zum Opfer fallen, diese dann übernehmen, zweitens so
eine These einfach en passant in den Raum stellen? Auf Fragen nach Belegen kommt nebulöses Geraune. Und dann steht die Anschuldigung da und ist natürlich nicht zu entkräften, denn: "Ahhhh-Ha! Getroffene Hunde bellen!" -Da muss ja wohl ein wunder Punkt berührt worden sein. q.e.d.
Das der Gegenwind vllt. garnicht daher kommt, weil das dunkle Geheimnis der Angeljournalistenloge aufgedeckt wurde, sondern weil es sich um eine schlimme Verleumdung (!) handelt, und vor allem über Rute und Rolle, Esox oder meinetwegen auch Schöner Wohnen, Landlust oder Brigitte hinausweist, wird nicht erwogen. Es geht ja nicht um
Werbung, Produktplatzierung sondern explizit um angeblich durch Journalisten gefälschte Bilder.
Wie gesagt, das schlimme ist die Argumetationskette, die hinter so einer Sache steht. Und sowas kann man jederzeit überall zu jedem Thema und frei von Sachkenntnis
herausposaunen -der Nachweis ist ja eingebaut, denn getroffene Hunde bellen- und das Schneeballsystem der Postfaktizität rollt weiter und wird so langsam
argumentatives Allgemeingut.
hg
Minimax´

(PS: Ich weiss, das ich grade aus einem unglücklichen Post grade den Untergang des Abendlandes konstruiert habe, Aber: Meine Meinung, wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, heutzutage, als gehirngewaschener Lakai der Angellateinerpresse. Wenn nicht, dann bitte löschen.)


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. November 2018)

Sehr geil geschrieben, Minimax! 

Der Vorwurf ist so alt wie der Journalismus. Fanatic Fishing hat's ja schon geschrieben: Geschummelt wird da wahrscheinlich eher woanders: Köder umhängen, bei der Größenangabe, etc., etc. Da können wir nur ehrlich und gewissenhaft arbeiten und hoffen, dass das die Mehrheit der Leser wahrnimmt und honoriert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Danke Minimax, wie immer bringst du es auf den Punkt, chapeau.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2019)

Erst fand ich es dreist hier ins Forum zu kommen und für eine andere Plattform Werbung zu machen, obwohl man selbst hier nicht viel dazu beigetragen hat. Von einem verdienten Mitglied  kann man wohl nicht sprechen, aber dann sah ich das die gewaltige beworbene Gruppe ganze 22 People umfasst. Das sind ja alle zwei Vorteile viele Leute und dann auf Facebook, where you´ll never find recent information.

Lade deine Leute hierher ein, da ist doch mehr Musik drin


----------



## ollidi (6. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lade deine Leute hierher ein, da ist doch mehr Musik drin


Deswegen sind die Postings von ihm jetzt auch Geschichte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Erst fand ich es dreist hier ins Forum zu kommen und für eine andere Plattform Werbung zu machen, obwohl man selbst hier nicht viel dazu beigetragen hat. Von einem verdienten Mitglied  kann man wohl nicht sprechen, aber dann sah ich das die gewaltige beworbene Gruppe ganze 22 People umfasst. Das sind ja alle zwei Vorteile viele Leute und dann auf Facebook, where you´ll never find recent information.
> 
> Lade deine Leute hierher ein, da ist doch mehr Musik drin



Unabhängig davon einfach nur Frech. Wenn du ein fester Bestandteil vom AB ist, kann sowas ja ruhig toleriert werden im kleinen Ausmaß. Letztes erst sehe ich unter einem Klasse Bericht wie jemand einfach sein Youtube-Video drunterpackt und in diesem Thread knallt man seine Gruppe ein. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber mitteilen:

Wenn sowas gemacht wird, lebt das Anglerboard.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Februar 2019)

Den Betrug würde es gar nicht geben, wenn er der Natur des Menschen nicht innewohnen würde und die Verlockung des "Vertrauensbruches", "erzeugten und aufrechterhaltenen Irrtumes" für viele, in der Hoffnung nicht ertappt zu werden, zum Zwecke der Selbstdarstellung/Profit nicht so verlockend wäre.

Das Angelberichte zu Methoden oder Gewässern in den Printmedien mit Fangfotos aus dem Archiv gespickt werden oder den Köder des jeweiligen Sponsors mal schnell in den Maulwinkel eingehängt, wird der jeweilige Author wohl tatsächlich nicht ernsthaft bestreiten wollen. Stellt aber gleichwohl eine Irreführung dar, weil der Leser damit den Zusammenhang zum Textinhalt suggeriert. Ich meine mir ist in Erinnerung, dass eine "ertappte" selbsternannte Größe dies als übliche und selbstverständliche Vorgehensweise darstellte und dies nicht mal den Schwellenwert einer Bagatelle überschreiten würde. Unter dem Foto hätte ja nicht gestanden, dass er den Fisch mit dieser Methode dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt gefangen habe!

Die Dummen sind nur wieder die Ehrlichen.


----------

